# WWE Signing Indy Talents



## Mr. I

Triple H is not gonna rest until he's drained the indies dry of their best talent. That's a good sign for his future leadership role, he wants all the best, most experienced talent in the best developmental facility (the new one that's opening this year).


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Well with the new facility being complete it makes sense to find all the best talent in wrestling and bring them to the WWE.


----------



## Flux

They need to slow the fuck down. The younger, less developed talent (the likes of Callihan, Bennett, Cole etc) will in fact develop more by a few more years doing the indy circuit and Japan/Mexico/Europe than any developmental farm facility will. The independent scene has barely recovered from losing Danielson, let alone Generico, Hero, Castagnoli, Del Rey, Black etc. I'm obviously happy for the workers and happy to see them succeed, but they just need to slow down with the hiring, in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. I

FluxCapacitor said:


> They need to slow the fuck down. The younger, less developed talent (the likes of Callihan, Bennett, Cole etc) will in fact develop more by a few more years doing the indy circuit and Japan/Mexico/Europe than any developmental farm facility will. The independent scene has barely recovered from losing Danielson, let alone Generico, Hero, Castagnoli, Del Rey, Black etc. I'm obviously happy for the workers and happy to see them succeed, but they just need to slow down with the hiring, in my opinion.


Callihan is more than ready, he's very experienced and developed. He's ready to be picked up. Others like Cole are very young, true, but the recent signings like Generico, PAC, were all perfectly timed. 25-30 is the best time to snatch up the indie guys, they're old enough to be experienced, and young enough to have long careers in WWE. Folks like Callihan or Ambrose were as good as they were gonna get on the indies.

The new facility is more for the necessary training of non-wrestlers, than the training of experienced indie guys. All that indie guys like Callihan need to do is adjust to the WWE style, adjust his character to fit the WWE's shows, and he's ready for the main roster. He'll probably have a stay like Cesaro or Bryan, who were in developmental only for 6 months or so (Cesaro debuted in FCW in August, and debuted on WWE TV the following April). 

Other athletes like from football, other sports, etc, are gonna need the new developmental facility, which has great trainers, a world class gym/medical facilities, and sound stages for learning promos and of course, NXT, to work on a smaller TV show.

It's a great system. Triple H is looking to build the next generation with a long term plan of 5+ years, he's culling from every place with that, from the indies to sports to whatever produces talented and charismatic athletes.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Mike Bennett being signed will bring back Maria to WWE


----------



## 777

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Mike Bennett being signed will bring back Maria to WWE


Not necessarily.


----------



## RiverFenix

Sign them to do what? There is over a half dozen developmentals currently in NXT that deserve a call-up but will continue to waste away there unless the "creative" has a long term plan for them. Problem is that "creative" doesn't give a shit about anybody save the five or so they consider main eventers. Wwe has no undercard worth caring about, and even if the developmentals came in with a planned push - they'd then be depushed and jobbed out for a few years. 

HHH needs to worry less about the in-ring talent as that will always be there, and needs to worry about creative talent and more importantly needs to recognize that his darling wife is part of the problem.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I agree with Phoenix, WWE should make clear cut plans for guys who should by all rights get a call up, like Kruger, Wyatt, Graves, Harper and sooner or later British Ambition will be ready too. 

Having these guys on hand at a facility is all good and well, but the WWE creative needs to start working on integrating these guys into the WWE first.


----------



## sharkboy22

:mark: Sami :mark:


----------



## THATswhatidonow

WWE is turning into a backyard promotion.

HHH is an idiot trying to please the iwc. Vince your company is in danger of resting in pieces


----------



## Mr. I

THATswhatidonow said:


> WWE is turning into a backyard promotion.
> 
> HHH is an idiot trying to please the iwc. Vince your company is in danger of resting in pieces


Elaborate. How does hiring the best, most experienced and most dedicated indie wrestlers HURT your wrestling company?


----------



## x78

Not really interested in Callihan from what I've seen but we'll see.


----------



## s i Ç

_Aren't there usually 'cuts' from the main roster after Wrestlemania this time around? They need to start dropping off the people they aren't using and or ones that just are terrible to finally bring up a few from NXT that should be ready to go. Obviously they'll never get rid of Khali since he's 'huge' in the India department but others like Ryder, Hawkins, Uso's, Rosa Mendes, Epic/Primo, Ted DiBiase, Santino, Yoshi Tatsu, Alex Riley, Alicia Fox, Askana, Ezekiel Jackson, Camacho, Hunico, Joe Henning, JTG.

I'm sure there are others more but majority of these guys I listed don't serve anymore purpose as either they are jobbers, or aren't even on the show at all (Dibiase, Camacho)._


----------



## Mr. I

Ryder's not going anywhere. Jobber, certainly, but he sells plenty of merchandise for a jobber. Same with Santino, those Cobra gloves sell to kids. They also use Alicia Fox a lot in promotional stuff, like B A Star. Epico and Primo are helpful as a jobber tag team that can work with anyone.

Enhancement talent has its place. It's when they have absolutely utterly nothing to contribute in the ring or backstage that they should be dropped. Ezekiel Jackson, Ted DiBiase (despite his family connection), etc, they can all get released, they're never gonna contribute anything.

You cant fill the card with main eventers, there's always going to be main event, upper mid card, mid card, lower mid card, and bottom of the card, and those need to be balanced. Many of the guys coming up from NXT are going to be coming up to be big future stars.


----------



## Deebow

For as much as I would like to see WWE pick up more good indy talent, it just seems pointless right now. They don't have the roster space.


----------



## Mr. I

Deebow said:


> For as much as I would like to see WWE pick up more good indy talent, it just seems pointless right now. They don't have the roster space.


Their new developmental facility is opening this summer, they will have a huge roster space for NXT, lots of these signings aren't coming up right away. Plus a lot of the WWE roster right now is total dead weight.


----------



## Fxhd

THATswhatidonow said:


> WWE is turning into a backyard promotion.
> 
> HHH is an idiot trying to please the iwc. Vince your company is in danger of resting in pieces


First time I hear that signing the best talent that is currently available is killing a company. Congrats on your retardness level!


----------



## Deebow

Ithil said:


> Their new developmental facility is opening this summer, they will have a huge roster space for NXT, lots of these signings aren't coming up right away. Plus a lot of the WWE roster right now is total dead weight.


What I meant is that they really don't have the quality TV time. Nobody watches superstars or main event for the most part. They could drop all the dead weight on the main roster, but then they would have to find time and space for guys like Bray Wyatt and his group, Kassius Ohno, Corey Graves, and British Ambition. Is it possible, yes, but it would have to lead to a major change in the way WWE produces RAW and SD!. And I don't think WWE is willing to do that. They care more about BeAStar video packages, and showing all the good deeds they do rather than getting un-established wrestlers over. The only time they really care about getting un-established talent over is when their back is against the wall. But as long as John Cena is still healthy and they can still throw money at Brock Lesnar or Rock they don't really care.


----------



## Mr. I

Deebow said:


> What I meant is that they really don't have the quality TV time. Nobody watches superstars or main event for the most part. They could drop all the dead weight on the main roster, but then they would have to find time and space for guys like Bray Wyatt and his group, Kassius Ohno, Corey Graves, and British Ambition. Is it possible, yes, but it would have to lead to a major change in the way WWE produces RAW and SD!. And I don't think WWE is willing to do that. They care more about BeAStar video packages, and showing all the good deeds they do rather than getting un-established wrestlers over. The only time they really care about getting un-established talent over is when their back is against the wall. But as long as John Cena is still healthy and they can still throw money at Brock Lesnar or Rock they don't really care.


Well, I'll put it like this:

NXT has one 40 minute show a week, they tape 3-4 episodes in monthly tapings at Full Sail. They have a roster of about 30 men, and about 8-9 women.

They currently have an NXT champion, NXT tag champions, and there's evidence they're planning an NXT Women's title soon. They have about 4-5 rivalries going on in the men's division right now, including the NXT champion, the NXT champs (one half of which is injured, but they're still in a rivalry) and various other guys up and down the card. There are two, count em, two women's rivalries going on, along with other women just doing exhibitions. Every week has a main event match, and is driven by 3-4 matches per 40 minute episode, broken up by promos by the people involved with them, and short vignettes for newly debuting wrestlers. There are no skits, distractions, overly elaborate storylines, or video packages about non-WWE things (there's one RAW recap, and there were video packages about NXT's involvement in the Rumble and WM). Commentary is 100% focused on each match, paying attention to the individual talents of the roster, and the show is driven by wrestling.

That's all in ONE 40 minute episode a week, where episodes are taped a bunch at a time and some guys can't appear on every episode as a result. They have no PPVs and no oher showings other than the weekly NXT episode

The main roster on the other hand, has, between RAW, SD, Main Event, Saturday Morning Slam and Superstars, over SIX HOURS of TV time a week. They have no direction, their champions do nothing or job, and they have a grand total of two storylines going on (one a very basic feud with the Shield and Hell No). Only the WWE champion is involved in a major story. You know how RAW goes, full of squash matches, champions jobbing, B A Star and Tout nonsense, endless recaps, etc. 

Now is that just god damn embarassing, or what? NXT gets 40 minutes a week and has a full roster working, including a popular Diva's division, Vince can't get any kind of direction or focus in 6 friggin hours of TV? Imagine what HHH and Dusty, who run NXT, would do with six hours a week?


----------



## dxbender

THATswhatidonow said:


> WWE is turning into a backyard promotion.
> 
> HHH is an idiot trying to please the iwc. Vince your company is in danger of resting in pieces


lol. Just cause WWE signs guys from independent companies, they're suddenly gonna suck?

So I guess you have problem in NHL when teams sign college free agents, or players from europe.
Or when MLB teams sign guys from Japan or Dominican or something.


Don't get why people hate stars just cause they're from independent companies, but also don't get why people love them either, and acting like there's something special about them.

Wait until they reach WWE to judge their WWE abilities. Don't be like "___ was great in ___, so when he goes to WWE, he'll be main eventer!".

Anything outside of WWE is basically like European leagues in hockey or Japanese leagues in baseball. Just cause a guy dominates there, doesn't mean when he goes to the main league, he'll do great. A number of guys do come over and are GREAT but many more come over and fail big time.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

If Cole gets into developmental by summer 2013, I can't seem him debuting for a while. There's so much fine tuning they need to do with him for him to work right in a WWE environment or else he's going to look super bland.


----------



## Mr. I

dxbender said:


> lol. Just cause WWE signs guys from independent companies, they're suddenly gonna suck?
> 
> So I guess you have problem in NHL when teams sign college free agents, or players from europe.
> Or when MLB teams sign guys from Japan or Dominican or something.
> 
> *
> Don't get why people hate stars just cause they're from independent companies, but also don't get why people love them either, and acting like there's something special about them.
> *
> Wait until they reach WWE to judge their WWE abilities. Don't be like "___ was great in ___, so when he goes to WWE, he'll be main eventer!".
> 
> Anything outside of WWE is basically like European leagues in hockey or Japanese leagues in baseball. Just cause a guy dominates there, doesn't mean when he goes to the main league, he'll do great. A number of guys do come over and are GREAT but many more come over and fail big time.


Well...there IS something special about them, that's why the WWE signs them. They're not going to sign an indie guy that they think will not amount to anything, it's a waste of money. Folks like CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Antonio Cesaro or El Generico, they DO have something special, it's the reason they were big on the indies, and it's the reason they'll be (or are) big in the WWE, if given the chance.


----------



## Honey Bucket

LOL INDY HACKS LOL IWC LOL SMARKS LOL

WWE sign indie talents because they have experience; they've paid their dues; they're guaranteed to be hard workers; they genuinely love wrestling, and finally, with the added lure of national TV, more money and a chance to show their talents to a worldwide audience, they'll be trying to put on a great show every chance they can get.

People who complain about WWE signing guys from the indies need to understand that this isn't 1986 any more. Territories don't exist, and the next best thing are the independent promotions. If you're angry and bemused as to why they're sometimes slightly smaller than your Hulk Hogans and your Goldbergs then...who cares what you think to be honest. 

I haven't see much of Sami Callihan but I've seen some of his promos and the guy has the expressions and the voice to make a big impression if given the chance.


----------



## itssoeasy23

I think WWE signing experienced wrestlers from the indepentdent promotion's is much better than them trying to mold someone into a WWE superstar from scratch. The thing is, alot of these indy worker's are huge wrestling fans, so alot of them will try to be the best they can. Sure, it won't always work out, but it's better to get a shot at the big time at least once and hope for the best instead of staying in the indy's for too long, or going to TNA.


----------



## SpeedStick

Ithil said:


> Elaborate. How does hiring the best, most experienced and most dedicated indie wrestlers HURT your wrestling company?


*Read:* Indy vs. College: Where Should WWE Obtain Their Talent??

http://www.wrestleenigma.com/indy-vs-college-where-should-wwe-obtain-their-superstars


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

SpeedStick said:


> *Read:* Indy vs. College: Where Should WWE Obtain Their Talent??
> 
> http://www.wrestleenigma.com/indy-vs-college-where-should-wwe-obtain-their-superstars


Few things wrong, wrestling and football doesn't give you a good physique. A good diet does and good genetics. Knowing someone is capable of keeping up a workout routine etc is important though. Wrestlers will show you work ethic because there is no off season, and being a decent amateur wrestler can get you really far. That wasn't his argument though. 

Indy guys being older is more of an issue for the scouting team that you're paying for than the indy promotions.

The WWE signing guys with mainstream appeal is irrelevant. They're getting guys who were not good enough for pro football, and wrestling media is almost nonexistent.



Deebow said:


> What I meant is that they really don't have the quality TV time. Nobody watches superstars or main event for the most part. They could drop all the dead weight on the main roster, but then they would have to find time and space for guys like Bray Wyatt and his group, Kassius Ohno, Corey Graves, and British Ambition. Is it possible, yes, but it would have to lead to a major change in the way WWE produces RAW and SD!. And I don't think WWE is willing to do that. They care more about BeAStar video packages, and showing all the good deeds they do rather than getting un-established wrestlers over. The only time they really care about getting un-established talent over is when their back is against the wall. But as long as John Cena is still healthy and they can still throw money at Brock Lesnar or Rock they don't really care.


I'm assuming with the new facility they'll be holding more NXT (Probably longer NXT's) and looking for a place to make Smackdown longer and use them as stepping stones to RAW.


----------



## 777

SpeedStick said:


> *Read:* Indy vs. College: Where Should WWE Obtain Their Talent??
> 
> http://www.wrestleenigma.com/indy-vs-college-where-should-wwe-obtain-their-superstars


I found so many holes in this guys argument that I just stopped reading.


----------



## THATswhatidonow

lp2xxx said:


> _Aren't there usually 'cuts' from the main roster after Wrestlemania this time around? They need to start dropping off the people they aren't using and or ones that just are terrible to finally bring up a few from NXT that should be ready to go. Obviously they'll never get rid of Khali since he's 'huge' in the India department but others like Ryder, Hawkins, Uso's, Rosa Mendes, Epic/Primo, Ted DiBiase, Santino, Yoshi Tatsu, Alex Riley, Alicia Fox, Askana, Ezekiel Jackson, Camacho, Hunico, Joe Henning, JTG.
> 
> I'm sure there are others more but majority of these guys I listed don't serve anymore purpose as either they are jobbers, or aren't even on the show at all (Dibiase, Camacho)._


 Alicia fox isn't going anywhere she Stephanie and HHH are good friends. 

And besides she's still young at 26 and obviously has passion for the business. 

She would have quit 2 years ago with kelly and Maryse. 

She is still being punished for giving Beth a black eye. Even though Beth injured Eve,Mccool,Candice and Melina. 

Alicia fox will be diva's champ again.


----------



## Asenath

SpeedStick said:


> *Read:* Indy vs. College: Where Should WWE Obtain Their Talent??
> 
> http://www.wrestleenigma.com/indy-vs-college-where-should-wwe-obtain-their-superstars


If the WWE had the developmental system that lead to the rise of Lesnar, Cena, etc. -- I'd get behind it. But WWE's current developmental seems to work best for guys who already have their skills and just need to get camera polished.

Maybe when HHH and 'em finish the new training center, but for now, the indies are the place to learn where to wrestle.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

Good news, would like to see him and Ambrose together in some form.


----------



## TAR

Always knew Mike Bennett would be in the WWE one day.


----------



## Conor?

Hi guys, I'd love to do a little research on the independent wrestling scene.
Could someone post the top 10 or so independent wrestlers please? I would love to look them up out of curiosity. Thanks XxX


----------



## Asenath

TheAussieRocket said:


> Always knew Mike Bennett would be in the WWE one day.


Going to the 'E would be the worst mistake of Mike Bennett's career. On the indies, he's "the guy who is like a WWE guy." It's a great gimmick. In the WWE, he'd just be another generic WWE guy in an era where they're pulling distinctive characters and guys with distinctive work styles from the indies - in other words, he'd be late on what the WWE _was_ trying to do 10 years ago.


----------



## Asenath

SheamusRKO said:


> Hi guys, I'd love to do a little research on the independent wrestling scene.
> Could someone post the top 10 or so independent wrestlers please? I would love to look them up out of curiosity. Thanks XxX


That is a totally subjective list. Watch a whole bunch of indie videos and come back and tell us which _promotion_ you like best and we can fill you in. Make sure to watch Europe and Japan, most people forget them and sleep on some excellent wrestlers.


----------



## Last Chancery

Asenath said:


> Going to the 'E would be the worst mistake of Mike Bennett's career. On the indies, he's "the guy who is like a WWE guy." It's a great gimmick. In the WWE, he'd just be another generic WWE guy in an era where they're pulling distinctive characters and guys with distinctive work styles from the indies - in other words, he'd be late on what the WWE _was_ trying to do 10 years ago.


And in that sense, wouldn't he stand out, even still? He'd be the one plain, boring, old school heel style guy in a room full of quick, athletic guys. Works for me.


----------



## SeanWrestling

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Well with the new facility being complete it makes sense to find all the best talent in wrestling and bring them to the WWE.


What's the point if they're just gonna water them down and make them wrestle like they're the worst talent in wrestling?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Deebow said:


> For as much as I would like to see WWE pick up more good indy talent, it just seems pointless right now. They don't have the roster space.


Of course they do the WWE roster is very thin right now with star power, there is not much star power at all.
75% of the current roster are jobbers like, JTG, Brodus Clay, 3MB, R Truth, Gabriel, Tensi, Khali, Santino, Zack Ryder. Otunga And midcarders or so called main eventers who cant even get over like Kofi, Del Rio,Swagger, Barrett, and Jackson.

that is tons of dead weight. You could easily cut JTG, Khali, and Otunga, and replace them with FCW guys like Ohno, Bray Whatt, and Steamboat.

It would make the roster much stronger. The WWE has tons of dead weight they can cut and add in FCW guys and be way better off


----------



## THANOS

SheamusRKO said:


> Hi guys, I'd love to do a little research on the independent wrestling scene.
> Could someone post the top 10 or so independent wrestlers please? I would love to look them up out of curiosity. Thanks XxX


Sure I'll give you a list but like someone else already said, it's purely subjective. This is in no particular order. Also, this is a list of guys I think WWE should make an effort to try and sign, not necessarily the very top guys. If that was the case than guys like Hiroshi Tanahashi, Shinsuke Nakamura, and Yuji Nagata. Honorable mention goes to Alex Shelley because I'd like to see him get signed, but I have a feeling he'll be re-joining TNA again.

1) Kazuchika Okada

2) Colt Cabana

3) Johnny Gargano

4) Kevin Steen (Could have a gimmick similar to Mankind's early heel gimmick blended with a bit of Punk and Lesnar)

5) Adam Cole (with the right creative gimmick, he'll be great)

6) Sami Callihan

7) Shingo

8) Michael Elgin

9) Prince Devitt (Unlikely to be signed due to strong commitments with NJPW)

10) Cheerleader Melissa

Others: Ricochet, Jay Lethal, Masato Yoshino, Brian Cage, and Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## Mr. I

SeanWrestling said:


> What's the point if they're just gonna water them down and make them wrestle like they're the worst talent in wrestling?


Muh movez



THANOS said:


> Sure I'll give you a list but like someone else already said, it's purely subjective. This is in no particular order. Also, this is a list of guys I think WWE should make an effort to try and sign, not necessarily the very top guys. If that was the case than guys like Hiroshi Tanahashi, Shinsuke Nakamura, and Yuji Nagata. Honorable mention goes to Alex Shelley because I'd like to see him get signed, but I have a feeling he'll be re-joining TNA again.
> 
> 1) Kazuchika Okada
> 
> 2) Colt Cabana
> 
> 3) Johnny Gargano
> 
> 4) Kevin Steen (Could have a gimmick similar to Mankind's early heel gimmick blended with a bit of Punk and Lesnar)
> 
> 5) Adam Cole (with the right creative gimmick, he'll be great)
> 
> 6) Sami Callihan
> 
> 7) Shingo
> 
> 8) Michael Elgin
> 
> 9) Prince Devitt (Unlikely to be signed due to strong commitments with NJPW)
> 
> 10) Cheerleader Melissa
> 
> Others: Ricochet, Jay Lethal, Masato Yoshino, Brian Cage, and Jimmy Jacobs


Okada is not an indie wrestler, he's one of the top guys in NJPW, that's a national promotion.


----------



## tbp82

Just because it says WWE is signing "Indy Talents" doesn't mean that it will be the top indy guys that most here overrate. Technically, a wrestler who has a match as his local national guard armory is an Indy Talent. Now if the guy or gal has 0 experiance then I guess they aren't an "Indy Talent".

As far as roster cuts go I'm shocked to but, I wonder how much holding on to some of the guys and girls especially ones like Camacho who has potential and could easily be repackaged (think Skip Shefffeld to Ryback) has to do with not wanting them in TNA?

Half of the people signed will never make the full-time roster in WWE also. The point is to get them in the system and try to develop them into a full-time roster member. If a particurlar worker doesn't work out they'll get released and one to the next one.


----------



## Mr. I

tbp82 said:


> Just because it says WWE is signing "Indy Talents" doesn't mean that it will be the top indy guys that most here overrate. Technically, a wrestler who has a match as his local national guard armory is an Indy Talent. Now if the guy or gal has 0 experiance then I guess they aren't an "Indy Talent".
> 
> As far as roster cuts go I'm shocked to but, I wonder how much holding on to some of the guys and girls especially ones like Camacho who has potential and could easily be repackaged (think Skip Shefffeld to Ryback) has to do with not wanting them in TNA?
> 
> Half of the people signed will never make the full-time roster in WWE also. The point is to get them in the system and try to develop them into a full-time roster member. If a particurlar worker doesn't work out they'll get released and one to the next one.


I'm not too sure what you're talking about. They aren't signing "indie talents" as some kind of abstract notion, or some kind of future promise, we know each and every person they sign, and they've been regularly signing indie guys since 2011. Jon Moxley, Tyler Black, Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Hero, El Generico, PAC, Brodie Lee, Sami Callihan, Sara Del Rey, these are all well known top indie wrestlers, and before them Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, etc, too. 

There have only been a few little known indie wrestler signings, like Sterling James Keenan or Davina Rose. The whole point of these indie signings is they are signing the standouts, who tend to be th top of their indie promotions. If they are experienced standouts, there will be very little development needed, they already know their strengths.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> Muh movez
> 
> 
> 
> Okada is not an indie wrestler, he's one of the top guys in NJPW, that's a national promotion.


And neither is Prince Devitt technically, but neither of those guys are in WWE which is what most people who have never seen/heard of NJPW watch. Therefore to them those guys are independant wrestlers, and this is mostly a list of guys I think WWE should sign based on a combo of talent and age.


----------



## Mr. I

THANOS said:


> And neither is Prince Devitt technically, but neither of those guys are in WWE which is what most people who have never seen/heard of NJPW watch. Therefore to them those guys are independant wrestlers, and this is mostly a list of guys I think WWE should sign based on a combo of talent and age.


My point is NJPW's main guys are under multi-year contracts, just like WWE guys, for example Okada's current contract with NJPW lasts until the end of 2014. While there's more inter-promotion between Japan's major companies than the US ones, most of those major ones are locked out from WWE getting them, like most TNA talent.

Assuming Okada is the ace in NJPW by the end of 2014 (taking over from Tanahashi), WWE would have to offer a Lesnar sized contract and guaranteed push to him to get him to sign with them over resigning to NJPW, given how Asian wrestlers have been treated in WWE.

Folks like Callihan wrestle for many indie promotions, they can finish up their dates anytime to come to WWE if they're being signed.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> My point is NJPW's main guys are under multi-year contracts, just like WWE guys, for example Okada's current contract with NJPW lasts until the end of 2014. While there's more inter-promotion between Japan's major companies than the US ones, most of those major ones are locked out from WWE getting them, like most TNA talent.
> 
> Assuming Okada is the ace in NJPW by the end of 2014 (taking over from Tanahashi), WWE would have to offer a Lesnar sized contract and guaranteed push to him to get him to sign with them over resigning to NJPW, given how Asian wrestlers have been treated in WWE.
> 
> Folks like Callihan wrestle for many indie promotions, they can finish up their dates anytime to come to WWE if they're being signed.


Well I suppose I should have said what I said beside Prince Devitt on the list for Okada, but I figured it was still worth placing him on that list if WWE ever got a chance at nabbing him. That's actually a great sign that his current contract is up in 2014! I think with HHH at the helm there is a pretty decent chance they go after someone to be their top asian star. With the money wrestlers can make in NJPW and the treatment they get, you're right, it may be difficult for HHH to scoop up Okada; but guys like Shingo, BxB Hulk, and Masato Yoshino, should be available. I think if WWE can't pull Okada away from NJPW then picking up Shingo and giving him a gimmick like what Tensai should have been complete with a manager would work out well.


----------



## Mr. I

THANOS said:


> Well I suppose I should have said what I said beside Prince Devitt on the list for Okada, but I figured it was still worth placing him on that list if WWE ever got a chance at nabbing him. That's actually a great sign that his current contract is up in 2014! I think with HHH at the helm there is a pretty decent chance they go after someone to be their top asian star. With the money wrestlers can make in NJPW and the treatment they get, you're right, it may be difficult for HHH to scoop up Okada; but guys like Shingo, BxB Hulk, and Masato Yoshino, should be available. I think if WWE can't pull Okada away from NJPW then picking up Shingo and giving him a gimmick like what Tensai should have been complete with a manager would work out well.


They'd have to completely revamp their whole company by then. It's in dire need of it, but whether it happens remains to be seen. It won't happen under Vince that's for sure. Look at how poorly put together WWE's TV is, and Vince has hundreds of employees, millions of dollars, 6 hours of TV a week, and primetime TV slots with monthly PPVs. If they want someone like Okada, they'd better starting totally revamping how their company works. 

Putting an emphasis back on wrestling, establishing proper divisions and demographics (you want to appeal to female fans? don't do bad romance stories, create a trye Divas division with nothing held back), having Okada as a major star would up your appeal in Japan, a major wrestling country, for instance, without making him some kind of weak characicature, and use their TV time to its fullest to make all these divisons and demographics strong and worthwhile. WWE is run like a playhouse for Vince right now, not a global, publicly traded entertainment corporation.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> They'd have to completely revamp their whole company by then. It's in dire need of it, but whether it happens remains to be seen. It won't happen under Vince that's for sure. Look at how poorly put together WWE's TV is, and Vince has hundreds of employees, millions of dollars, 6 hours of TV a week, and primetime TV slots with monthly PPVs. If they want someone like Okada, they'd better starting totally revamping how their company works.
> 
> Putting an emphasis back on wrestling, establishing proper divisions and demographics (you want to appeal to female fans? don't do bad romance stories, create a trye Divas division with nothing held back), having Okada as a major star would up your appeal in Japan, a major wrestling country, for instance, without making him some kind of weak characicature, and use their TV time to its fullest to make all these divisons and demographics strong and worthwhile. WWE is run like a playhouse for Vince right now, not a global, publicly traded entertainment corporation.


Well said and with what I've been seeing the past year with NXT and the usage of guys like Punk, the Shield, Bryan and Cesaro (not lately); I'm pretty confident that HHH will handle thing the right way. I think Okada could do amazing things with a badass gimmick similar to Hakushi.


----------



## dxbender

Ithil said:


> Well...there IS something special about them, that's why the WWE signs them. They're not going to sign an indie guy that they think will not amount to anything, it's a waste of money. Folks like CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Antonio Cesaro or El Generico, they DO have something special, it's the reason they were big on the indies, and it's the reason they'll be (or are) big in the WWE, if given the chance.


But there's also many other guys from other companies who were great but either just couldn't make it in WWE. I'm not saying guys won't be able to have success in WWE, but I mean that everyone thinks that because a guy is a main eventer in some independent league, he has main event potential in WWE.

Sure the guys you listed have big potentials in WWE, but there's alot more guys in the other companies that people act like are on the same level as the Cenas,Ortons,Punks,Takers of the WWE.

Like I said about sports, that'd be like someone acting like just cause a guy in some european league got 100 points, he'll get 100 points in the NHL and be better than Stamkos,Crosby,Ovechkin.


----------



## STP

Any whispers on the Alex Shelley front? It's been quiet for a while but wondering if they will eventually give him a try. Sucks that the proposed cruiserweight show for the new network probably won't see the light of day (at least till 2014/2015).


----------



## RDEvans

STP said:


> Any whispers on the Alex Shelley front? It's been quiet for a while but wondering if they will eventually give him a try. Sucks that the proposed cruiserweight show for the new network probably won't see the light of day (at least till 2014/2015).


Shelley is currently in NJPW right now and is one half of the IWGP junior tag team champions with Kushida and is having great success there so I don't see why he'd leave.

If they don't have the cruiserweight show, I'd scrap the US title, bring back the Cruiserweight title and use the first hour of raw to focus on the lower card and mid card instead of touts and recaps


----------



## Asenath

RDEvans said:


> If they don't have the cruiserweight show, I'd scrap the US title, bring back the Cruiserweight title and use the first hour of raw to focus on the lower card and mid card instead of touts and recaps


This is how WCW did 3 hours in an entertaining fashion. The first half was cruiserweights, luchas, and the midcard champs doing entertaining things, the back half was the storylines and feuds and such. I think it would work for Raw. People _love_ fast moving action and spots and interesting characters. When you see guys like Gabriel, who probably isn't going to be a Main Event player anytime soon, on shows like Main Event and Saturday Morning, they have the crowd eating out of their hands.


----------



## Last Chancery

I'm guessing Samuray Del Sol gets signed along with Callihan, Cole and Bennett. Not a bad foursome. Del Sol is tiny but he's the best luchador on the market, and he's young and will sell a ton of kooky masks to the kids. Perfect.


----------



## alex0816

wwe can sign all the best indy talent they want. when they send them to developmental and water them down, they kill any potential that wrestler had.(generico and castignoli)


----------



## Fxhd

I can't wait until Vince dies and Trips takes over. All the recent signings are his.


----------



## Bryan D.

Fxhd said:


> *I can't wait until Vince dies* and Trips takes over. All the recent signings are his.


:rock3


----------



## Mr. I

alex0816 said:


> wwe can sign all the best indy talent they want. when they send them to developmental and water them down, they kill any potential that wrestler had.(generico and castignoli)


Hang on, they've "watered down" Generico by giving him a brand new gimmick and allowing him to actually cut promos as himself? The El Generico gimmick is a fun one, but it's all he's ever done in the indies, what makes you think he himself wasn't all for trying something new?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

It'd be nice if we could give the Sami Zayn gimmick a chance before shitting all over it.

OFC, I'd rather El Gen, but we can't say his potential is dead, he could have a strong gimmick and be over as Sami.


----------



## Asenath

El Generico worked because the performer portraying him has such a great spirit. It just radiates out from him. Put another guy in that mask, and it's going to flop - because in its essence, it is the corniest gimmick to ever march down that ramp. It was an adjustment to see his face. I was disappointed, don't get me wrong. 

But let's see what the next _character_ turns out to be. If there's anything NXT is doing right, it's characters.


----------



## RDEvans

Last Chancery said:


> I'm guessing Samuray Del Sol gets signed along with Callihan, Cole and Bennett. Not a bad foursome. Del Sol is tiny but he's the best luchador on the market, and he's young and will sell a ton of kooky masks to the kids. Perfect.


Let's just hope WWE does not unmask Del Sol


----------



## Y2Jbabyy

WWE need to start building up a decent mid-card and making the IC title mean something again. There is no point in letting these guys come to WWE, spend months in developmental and end up another Cesaro or Sandow. Scraping the US title bringing back the European or TV title, build them up to mean something along with the IC title and give these guys good exposure on TV. WWE has some great talent and signing some good talent with the potential to be great, the future of WWE is exciting they just need to start putting more emphasis on the mid and under-card.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> Hang on, they've "watered down" Generico by giving him a brand new gimmick and allowing him to actually cut promos as himself? The El Generico gimmick is a fun one, but it's all he's ever done in the indies, what makes you think he himself wasn't all for trying something new?


Nah they watered down Generico by taking everything good away from his moveset and leaving him with a typical "generic"(how fitting I guess?) moveset that all highflyer's have; just like they watered Bryan down to just kicks, a headbutt and a crossface.


----------



## Mr. I

THANOS said:


> Nah they watered down Generico by taking everything good away from his moveset and leaving him with a typical "generic"(how fitting I guess?) moveset that all highflyer's have; just like they watered Bryan down to just kicks, a headbutt and a crossface.


Except...he hasn't even debuted on TV. How would you know any of that?


----------



## Combat Analyst

FluxCapacitor said:


> They need to slow the fuck down. The younger, less developed talent (the likes of Callihan, Bennett, Cole etc) will in fact develop more by a few more years doing the indy circuit and Japan/Mexico/Europe than any developmental farm facility will. The independent scene has barely recovered from losing Danielson, let alone Generico, Hero, Castagnoli, Del Rey, Black etc. I'm obviously happy for the workers and happy to see them succeed, but they just need to slow down with the hiring, in my opinion.


Don't forget McGuinesss, Ambrose, etc


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> Except...he hasn't even debuted on TV. How would you know any of that?


Go into the El Generico thread, there's a couple matches in there of him as Sami wrestling people. He is using a tornado ddt as his finisher and is doing all generic high flyer moves to round out the rest of his moveset.


----------



## Mr. I

THANOS said:


> Go into the El Generico thread, there's a couple matches in there of him as Sami wrestling people. He is using a tornado ddt as his finisher and is doing all generic high flyer moves to round out the rest of his moveset.


Well I guess short house show matches are all he's ever gonna get. Oh darn.


----------



## alex0816

THANOS said:


> Go into the El Generico thread, there's a couple matches in there of him as Sami wrestling people. He is using a tornado ddt as his finisher and is doing all generic high flyer moves to round out the rest of his moveset.


see, i dont even have to watch his nxt stuff to know that they are watering him(and others) down. thats what wwe do. they sign danielson, tyler black, the kings of wrestling, generico, and cut there moveset in half. they cant put on a match half as good in wwe then they can on the indy scene because wwe limits them because they want them to wrestle 300 matches a year and its bs. and they only way any of them will become stars is by kissing ass:vince3:vince2:HHH2:vince5

and i dont think generico taking the mask off is his idea, even if it was, its not like wwe allow these guys to have input on their character or gimmick. my god, i hate to see what they would of done to austin aries or the briscoes.


----------



## Last Chancery

Hopefully they'd instill a little personality into the Briscoes.


----------



## Asenath

alex0816 said:


> see, i dont even have to watch his nxt stuff to know that they are watering him(and others) down. thats what wwe do. they sign danielson, tyler black, the kings of wrestling, generico, and cut there moveset in half. they cant put on a match half as good in wwe then they can on the indy scene because wwe limits them because they want them to wrestle 300 matches a year and its bs. and they only way any of them will become stars is by kissing ass:vince3:vince2:HHH2:vince5
> 
> and i dont think generico taking the mask off is his idea, even if it was, its not like wwe allow these guys to have input on their character or gimmick. my god, i hate to see what they would of done to austin aries or the briscoes.


Is this English?


----------



## THANOS

alex0816 said:


> see, i dont even have to watch his nxt stuff to know that they are watering him(and others) down. thats what wwe do. they sign danielson, tyler black, the kings of wrestling, generico, and cut there moveset in half. they cant put on a match half as good in wwe then they can on the indy scene because wwe limits them because they want them to wrestle 300 matches a year and its bs. and they only way any of them will become stars is by kissing ass:vince3:vince2:HHH2:vince5
> 
> and i dont think generico taking the mask off is his idea, even if it was, its not like wwe allow these guys to have input on their character or gimmick. my god, i hate to see what they would of done to austin aries or the briscoes.


So soo true, yet so soo sad .


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> Well I guess short house show matches are all he's ever gonna get. Oh darn.


It's enough to see how much they've stripped his moveset. Any monkey can see that, but if you want to continue to suck the proverbial wwe teet, go ahead.


----------



## alex0816

Asenath said:


> Is this English?


:clap

GOAT rebuttal right there.

in your defense tho, it is hard to argue with the truth


----------



## Mr. I

THANOS said:


> It's enough to see how much they've stripped his moveset. Any monkey can see that, but if you want to continue to suck the proverbial wwe teet, go ahead.


"Suck the WWE teat", while you have numerous WWE workers as you "mark for", so clearly you watch WWE regularly?

Anyway, no, it isn't. 5 minute house show matches that are not even on TV are not the pinnacale of El Generico's WWE career and wrestling matches. If you watched only PAC's first TV match, you'd only see his corkscrew SSP and head scissors from his old moveset. But as time goes on and he has more matches, you'd notice he is introducing more moves every match, like his standing SSP, top rope Asai Moonsault, handspring tornado DDT, etc. Why you'd expect him to be busting out dragonranas on his first house show match, I don't know. The same goes for El Generico. Unless his move is excessively dangerous (like some of his head drop moves), you will see all of his moveset over time.



alex0816 said:


> see, i dont even have to watch his nxt stuff to know that they are watering him(and others) down. thats what wwe do. they sign danielson, tyler black, the kings of wrestling, generico, and cut there moveset in half. they cant put on a match half as good in wwe then they can on the indy scene because wwe limits them because they want them to wrestle 300 matches a year and its bs. and they only way any of them will become stars is by kissing ass:vince3:vince2:HHH2:vince5
> 
> and i dont think generico taking the mask off is his idea, even if it was, its not like wwe allow these guys to have input on their character or gimmick. my god, i hate to see what they would of done to austin aries or the briscoes.


I sure am glad you're here in this WWE thread shouting about how you don't like WWE and everyone must know you don't like WWE. Definitely has a point.


----------



## THANOS

I think since Ambrose is now using Callihan's headlock driver as his finisher, when Sami debuts in NXT he should use his Sami Horror picture show move as his finisher, along with a Taz wrestling machine gimmick.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THANOS said:


> I think since Ambrose is now using Callihan's headlock driver as his finisher, when Sami debuts in NXT he should use his Sami Horror picture show move as his finisher, along with a Taz wrestling machine gimmick.


That Headlock driver is Bateman's finisher! 

A wrestling machine gimmick is all very well, but Callihan isn't a phenomenal worker. He's a decent worker and a fun character. 

Cesaro would be better off with a wrestling machine gimmick. Make Callihan some gothic drag queen or something.


----------



## RDEvans

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> That Headlock driver is Bateman's finisher!
> 
> A wrestling machine gimmick is all very well, but Callihan isn't a phenomenal worker. He's a decent worker and a fun character.
> 
> Cesaro would be better off with a wrestling machine gimmick. Make Callihan some gothic drag queen or something.


gothic drag queen?


----------



## tbp82

Ithil said:


> I'm not too sure what you're talking about. They aren't signing "indie talents" as some kind of abstract notion, or some kind of future promise, we know each and every person they sign, and they've been regularly signing indie guys since 2011. Jon Moxley, Tyler Black, Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Hero, El Generico, PAC, Brodie Lee, Sami Callihan, Sara Del Rey, these are all well known top indie wrestlers, and before them Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, etc, too.
> 
> There have only been a few little known indie wrestler signings, like Sterling James Keenan or Davina Rose. The whole point of these indie signings is they are signing the standouts, who tend to be th top of their indie promotions. If they are experienced standouts, there will be very little development needed, they already know their strengths.



So, currrently in NXT you're telling me Hero, Generico, PAC, Brodie, Sami Callihan, and Sara Del Ray are the top indy talent so that is 5 wrestlers out of the 40 plus wrestlers on their roster page. Again, there's a good chance that a lot (probably majority) of these new signings will not be known indy wrestlers. Maybe some of the lesser known types and a few with no experiance.


----------



## Mr. I

tbp82 said:


> So, currrently in NXT you're telling me Hero, Generico, PAC, Brodie, Sami Callihan, and Sara Del Ray are the top indy talent so that is 5 wrestlers out of the 40 plus wrestlers on their roster page. Again, there's a good chance that a lot (probably majority) of these new signings will not be known indy wrestlers. Maybe some of the lesser known types and a few with no experiance.


The point is most of their roster page is not used on TV other than as jobbers. Those top indie talents are the ones who get the largest pushes on NXT (and Generico will when he's debuted).


----------



## Mon Joxley

Emma is also a product of the indies as well, although not as well-known as some of the others mentioned. She'd been in the business a good 8-9 years before she got signed by WWE.

Any update on Sami Callihan signing?


----------



## RDEvans

T Man said:


> Emma is also a product of the indies as well, although not as well-known as some of the others mentioned. She'd been in the business a good 8-9 years before she got signed by WWE.
> 
> Any update on Sami Callihan signing?


He is still undergoing medical tests to sign with the WWE, they've been teasing Callihan signing with WWE in a CZW storyline where DJ Hyde knows "Sami Callihan's Secret"


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Ithil said:


> "Suck the WWE teat", while you have numerous WWE workers as you "mark for", so clearly you watch WWE regularly?
> 
> Anyway, no, it isn't. 5 minute house show matches that are not even on TV are not the pinnacale of El Generico's WWE career and wrestling matches. If you watched only PAC's first TV match, you'd only see his corkscrew SSP and head scissors from his old moveset. But as time goes on and he has more matches, you'd notice he is introducing more moves every match, like his standing SSP, top rope Asai Moonsault, handspring tornado DDT, etc. Why you'd expect him to be busting out dragonranas on his first house show match, I don't know. The same goes for El Generico. Unless his move is excessively dangerous (like some of his head drop moves), you will see all of his moveset over time.


This is all spot-on...you can tell it's a great point because Thanos didn't even bother replying to it. 

Is Generico going to have the same moveset as in the indies? Of course not because A) WWE doesn't let people get dropped on their heads all the time, and B) he's too small to do any type of power/lifting moves except against cruisers. 

But his moveset goes way beyond stuff that's too dangerous for WWE. I'm sure they'll let him do pretty much anything he wants as long as it's safe. You're just not gonna see all of it in his very first house show match. 

If your definition of neutering someone's moveset is to take away all the excessively dangerous stuff, then fine. But if that's the case you must not really like the wrestler all that much anyway because head drop moves are just gimmicks in the end. Generico will still be able to show his ability and style, it's just in WWE there are less big moves per match as you well know so just be patient.

Furthermore, what is so awful with having a tornado DDT as a finisher? What would you suggest?


----------



## JaiGrant

THATswhatidonow said:


> WWE is turning into a backyard promotion.
> 
> HHH is an idiot trying to please the iwc. Vince your company is in danger of resting in pieces


That's a very unique mentality you have there, sadly, not even close.


----------



## truk83

Hearing about Sami Callihan is nice, and I hope he comes right in to pick a fight with Sheamus. The same way Mankind did with Taker. Mankind was smaller, but took so much pain. I think we could have the same scenario here with Callihan, and Sheamus.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Smith James got signed. I know next to nothing about him other than that Taz helped train him. Which can't mean anything good.


----------



## DaBaws29

I hope they sign Uhaa Nation.


----------



## BringThePain513

WWE needs to just leave indy talent alone.


----------



## december_blue

BringThePain513 said:


> WWE needs to just leave indy talent alone.


Where should they get talent from then?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

BringThePain513 said:


> WWE needs to just leave indy talent alone.


Yeah god forbid the guys on the indy scene finally get paid. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## americanoutlaw

BringThePain513 said:


> WWE needs to just leave indy talent alone.


No one making the Indy wrestlers sign the Awe it there right if they want to sign with the wwe


----------



## CactusJamie

They do have waaaay too many guys in developmental right now that they aren't even trying to use. So it doesn't make sense to go out and sign more (unless they are exceptional talents). However, if the WWE has all the best indie talent under contract, it leaves little left for the competition to hire. So even if El Generico is being wasted wrestling at house shows, at least he isn't at TNA helping them get ratings.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

CactusJamie said:


> They do have waaaay too many guys in developmental right now that they aren't even trying to use. So it doesn't make sense to go out and sign more (unless they are exceptional talents). However, if the WWE has all the best indie talent under contract, it leaves little left for the competition to hire. So even if El Generico is being wasted wrestling at house shows, at least he isn't at TNA helping them get ratings.


You're over thinking. HHH looks at the indy scene as the modern day territories. How is Generico being wasted? He just got there and is working on character and match style before putting him on tv. Everyone is so quick to say they need to bring up more talent cause older guys are leaving so why not sign guys who have years of experience? The guys who are in development for years are probably guys who were signed out of the gym and need training for everything. These guys are being paid more and steadily just being in NXT then on the scene. Someone has a plan for these guys, so let it just pan out. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

Saw where Big Game James and referee Matt Bennett have been signed to Developmental Deals. To the poster above who said that WWE is only signing TOP Indy talent where does Big Game James rate as far as TOP Indy talent? I think we will see more leaks of who have been signed soon (I think we'll get some releases from either main rosters or NXT as well) wonder who ele's will be on the list as far as TOP indy talent goes I'm expecting Sami Callihan. I don't know if you consider these wrestlers as TOP indy talent but I think Shaun Ricker and Mike Bennett will be signed. Afa's nephew Sean Maluta might be signed as well.


----------



## Mr. I

CactusJamie said:


> They do have waaaay too many guys in developmental right now that they aren't even trying to use. So it doesn't make sense to go out and sign more (unless they are exceptional talents). However, if the WWE has all the best indie talent under contract, it leaves little left for the competition to hire. So even if El Generico is being wasted wrestling at house shows, at least he isn't at TNA helping them get ratings.


They are using them. NXT is a monthly taping, that's all. The rest of the time they're training in the developmental facility (which is weak now, but their new state of the art facility is due to be finished in the summer) and doing free house shows around Florida.

At most of these shows, guys that don't appear on NXT other than to be jobbers have full matches, as well as a few of the more prominent NXT guys. Really, the TV time on NXT is a small fraction of the stuff they do with the developmental roster.



tbp82 said:


> Saw where Big Game James and referee Matt Bennett have been signed to Developmental Deals. To the poster above who said that WWE is only signing TOP Indy talent where does Big Game James rate as far as TOP Indy talent? I think we will see more leaks of who have been signed soon (I think we'll get some releases from either main rosters or NXT as well) wonder who ele's will be on the list as far as TOP indy talent goes I'm expecting Sami Callihan. I don't know if you consider these wrestlers as TOP indy talent but I think Shaun Ricker and Mike Bennett will be signed. Afa's nephew Sean Maluta might be signed as well.


I never said they were only signing top indie talent, I said that they were hiring top indie talent and putting them right on NXT TV after a short time of being signed. Look at how quickly PAC got to an important position, he was signed, did house shows for a couple of months, than he debuted on NXT and was a big deal straight away. Other guys wait a long time in the background.


----------



## tbp82

Ithil said:


> They are using them. NXT is a monthly taping, that's all. The rest of the time they're training in the developmental facility (which is weak now, but their new state of the art facility is due to be finished in the summer) and doing free house shows around Florida.
> 
> At most of these shows, guys that don't appear on NXT other than to be jobbers have full matches, as well as a few of the more prominent NXT guys. Really, the TV time on NXT is a small fraction of the stuff they do with the developmental roster.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were only signing top indie talent, I said that they were hiring top indie talent and putting them right on NXT TV after a short time of being signed. Look at how quickly PAC got to an important position, he was signed, did house shows for a couple of months, than he debuted on NXT and was a big deal straight away. Other guys wait a long time in the background.


I can agree with the above statement. It makes sense actually since the TOP indy guys are more finished products they are who they are. Compared to the guy who has just been trained or has zero experiance. I understand what you are saying. I think you need both in developmental honestly. I'm not so sure wrestlers like Callihan, Hero, Pac, and Genrico aren't pseudo trainers anyway. I would think that the less experianced guys who have more upside and potential than the four guys mentioned above would benefit greatly from working the more experianced indy guys and gals.


----------



## RDEvans

> - Mike Bennett may be headed to WWE soon but belief from the Ring of Honor side is that he's going to be sticking around their company for a while before going anywhere. There is also some talk that WWE may be interested in Mark and Jay Briscoe.


source F4Wonline.com


----------



## Pappa Bacon

^ lets see what happens. I would like to see both in the E. Bennett should have a much easier time transitioning.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans

speaking of indy guys, WWE must be kicking themselves in the ass now for releasing Brian Cage from Developmental a few years back ( a rumor I heard was he was supposed to feud with the hurricane) and look where Cage is now, he's becoming one of the hottest stars in the indies


----------



## Pappa Bacon

RDEvans said:


> speaking of indy guys, WWE must be kicking themselves in the ass now for releasing Brian Cage from Developmental a few years back ( a rumor I heard was he was supposed to feud with the hurricane) and look where Cage is now, he's becoming one of the hottest stars in the indies


Well considering how TNA fucked up worse passing on him now with gutcheck i bet if he lands anywhere it will be back with the "E". I heard he had bad attitude problems in development and thats why he got released.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fxhd

I really hope he gets a second developmental contract. Conor O'Brian did it, Brian Cage can do it too.


----------



## THANOS

RDEvans said:


> speaking of indy guys, WWE must be kicking themselves in the ass now for releasing Brian Cage from Developmental a few years back ( a rumor I heard was he was supposed to feud with the hurricane) and look where Cage is now, he's becoming one of the hottest stars in the indies





Pappa Bacon said:


> Well considering how TNA fucked up worse passing on him now with gutcheck i bet if he lands anywhere it will be back with the "E". I heard he had bad attitude problems in development and thats why he got released.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd love to see him back. The dude was one of the best wrestlers in OVW back when it was the wwe's system. He has such an amazing moveset, but I'm curious how much of it would be stripped if he came to the wwe? I could also see him get back his "Wolerine like" gimmick, but maybe he could try for something else.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

THANOS said:


> I'd love to see him back. The dude was one of the best wrestlers in OVW back when it was the wwe's system. He has such an amazing moveset, but I'm curious how much of it would be stripped if he came to the wwe? I could also see him get back his "Wolerine like" gimmick, but maybe he could try for something else.


Thats why im shocked he hasn't gotten a call back as he is so unique of a talent. He has the look Vince loves he is a power house and a high flyer. He would be great as most of his move set isn't dropping on heads its more slams vert suplex's cutters and stunners so it could really really work. Give him the backpack stunner finisher call it Weapon X and you have a star.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix

If wwe is kicking themselves it's on passing on Austin Aries for the TE series - he applied and was rejected after an interview process. I mean I get that casting "reality" wanted a bland vanilla indie kid who could do everything in the ring and had no personality in order to highlight that but Aries would have won TE easily.


----------



## RDEvans

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/ROH_Star_Makes_Anti-Gay_Marriage_Tweets.html

looks like the briscoes may have blown their WWE chance


----------



## KingCrash

RDEvans said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/ROH_Star_Makes_Anti-Gay_Marriage_Tweets.html
> 
> looks like the briscoes may have blown their WWE chance


If the WWE ever were to sign the Briscoes (which considering their past injuries might be doubtful) they'd know what they were getting so I don't this would sway them one way or another.

And WWE is signing guys to fill their facility but won't bring them in until it's finished so guys like Bennett, Adam Cole and maybe even Davey Richards of all people will be undergoing the screening process and still doing indy dates until then.


----------



## Amber B

You can't sign the Briscoes without accepting them for who and what they are, unfiltered mouths included. I just don't want them to be treated like the Public Enemy were in '99 and they _have_ to build up their tag division. With all of that said, I can't see them ever being in WWE and perhaps that's a good thing for their sake.


----------



## KingCrash

From The Wrestling Observer this week:



> The names from the independent scene who are said to be in the process of following the protocol such as testing and waiting to be signed include Sami Callihan, Shaun Ricker, Samuray del Sol and Mike Bennett. Also offered a developmental deal was Smith James, who trained at Taz’s finishing school. It’s really telling when somebody Taz trains goes to WWE and not TNA if you think about it. You’d think if Taz had a guy with potential, he’d push TNA to sign them, but the real world is different but it’s still telling.


----------



## RDEvans

Samuray Del Sol would be great in the WWE, they could always use the Samuray Del Sol name in WWE now that he is starting to use Octagon jr


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Not really knowledgeable about Del Sol, I've heard good things though, no idea who Ricker is, Mike is a decent midcard heel and Sami is amazing.


----------



## NO!

RDEvans said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/ROH_Star_Makes_Anti-Gay_Marriage_Tweets.html
> 
> looks like the briscoes may have blown their WWE chance


I always knew the Briscoes were nothing more than dumb ********. I always thought they were overrated anyways.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Samoa Joe is the one talent WWE needs, sure he is in TNA, but that dude has to be in WWE.

Anyways there are a few indy talents WWE need to look at.

*Uhaa Nation* is the guy they have to hire, *his 25* and billed at *6ft and 220 lb* who is a big dude. The guy is a powerhouse who moves like a cruiserweight. They gotta sign him.

*Brian Cage* is another good big dude who has to join WWE again. The guy has the wolverine look which has him set as a character. He can play that outlaw anti hero wrestler.

*Adam Cole* is a guy who has the look and is 22. When I looked at him I think next Shawn Michaels. The guy just has the look and is someone who would greatly fit in WWE. They should sign him when his 25 and has worked various styles around the world.

*Kenny Omega* has a great mixtures of character who can wrestle, do high spots and do comedy. The guy left developmental, but I think he should give it another try.

Foreign guys

*Rush* he has the look and I think would be a great Latino star in WWE.

*Kazuchika Okada* has a great look and can be a great Japanese star for WWE.

*Kenta*, I doubt he would sign, but he would be a great addition.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Amber B said:


> You can't sign the Briscoes without accepting them for who and what they are, unfiltered mouths included. I just don't want them to be treated like the Public Enemy were in '99 and they _have_ to build up their tag division. With all of that said, I can't see them ever being in WWE and perhaps that's a good thing for their sake.


They sound like stupid hicks and much like the Nasty Boys and Public Enemy they sound like trouble makers and brutes. WWE doesn't need them.

I mean geez, what a crappy tweet.


----------



## tbp82

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Not really knowledgeable about Del Sol, I've heard good things though, no idea who Ricker is, Mike is a decent midcard heel and Sami is amazing.


Since you don't know who Shaun Ricker is you needa youtube that. He's by far the best of the rumored WWE signings. He's got decent size, a great look and is solid as they come on the mic. He's not the typical overrated indy darling you see pumped up on these boards. He actually (along with Mike Bennett) looks like someone who belongs in WWE.


----------



## southerncross412

Would love Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor as well as Callihan, Adam Cole and Del Sol. 

The Briscoes would never fit in and I can only dream of Kevin Steen joining but never going to happen.


----------



## Punkhead

Really excited about Sami Callihan and Samurai del Sol possibly going to WWE.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

tbp82 said:


> Since you don't know who Shaun Ricker is you needa youtube that. He's by far the best of the rumored WWE signings. He's got decent size, a great look and is solid as they come on the mic. He's not the typical overrated indy darling you see pumped up on these boards. He actually (along with Mike Bennett) looks like someone who belongs in WWE.


Just watched one of his promos, good talker, I like his look. Going to check out a few of his matches now.


----------



## Asenath

NO! said:


> I always knew the Briscoes were nothing more than dumb ********. I always thought they were overrated anyways.


The Briscoes were never a WWE possibility, aside from being pig-ignorant. One of them has had too many concussions.


----------



## RiverFenix

I thought the Briscoe's might have had a chance as "The Colter Boys" joining daddy Zeb along with Swagger.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I thought the Briscoe's might have had a chance as "The Colter Boys" joining daddy Zeb along with Swagger.


Would have worked with Bateman call the group something like Americas Finest

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## duttanized

Would love to see Ricker join, definitely the strongest name I've heard getting signed.


----------



## Maelstrom21

I've got some homework to do on some of these guys but I echo the sentiments for Adam Cole and Sami Callihan. They both have star quality about them. The other guy I've always thought could be a solid WWE guy is Tommaso Ciampa, especially when he had the beard and the Sicilian Psychopath character going. It as a shame he got injurd but he's getting back into the ring now.

I can't ever see the Briscoes going to WWE without severely changing their characters and I'm not sure that would work.


----------



## Wcthesecret

I hope that they sign mikey Callahan/mikey o'shea one day.


----------



## december_blue

I'd love to see Ciampa get signed again.


----------



## RDEvans

I couldn't find a shorter clip, but Ciampa is at 57:29


----------



## Wcthesecret

RDEvans said:


> I couldn't find a shorter clip, but Ciampa is at 57:29


I think it's more like 57:09 or 57:10


----------



## Pappa Bacon

RDEvans said:


> I couldn't find a shorter clip, but Ciampa is at 57:29


I felt so bad for Ciampa during his AOW interview. Rushing back from a knee injury and causing him not to perform and getting released. It seems to be a common issue rushing back from injuries and getting cut after

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mon Joxley

Gotta love the the good 'ol rollercoaster screams they used to put in post-production on Smackdown. Hell they probably still do it now.


----------



## Eulonzo

Ithil said:


> Triple H is not gonna rest until he's drained the indies dry of their best talent. That's a good sign for his future leadership role, he wants all the best, most experienced talent in the best developmental facility (the new one that's opening this year).


Indeed. :mark:


----------



## Emperor DC

> - Big Japan Pro Wrestling has announced that Sami Callihan has been pulled from a tournament they are hosting later this month. The promotion noted that this was due to Callihan signing a deal with WWE. It was reported last week that Callihan was one of several performers undergoing the WWE medical screening. While Big Japan did note that the change was made due to Callihan signing a WWE deal, Callihan or WWE has not officially confirmed the news.


God, of all the people, they pick this overrated hack.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Dyer Consequences said:


> God, of all the people, they pick this overrated hack.


Sami is great he even got a **** match out of Matt Hardy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaBaws29

Matt Hardy is not a bad worker, although I agree Sami is pretty good with the right opponent.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

DaBaws29 said:


> Matt Hardy is not a bad worker, although I agree Sami is pretty good with the right opponent.


Hardy was a good worker, now not so much but Sami pulled it out of him making him look like a bad ass just getting back to the ring. Sami has a great style and story he will be like an evil Rudy. Also you can throw him back together with Ambrose for some tag action. I would mark for a stable of Sami, Ambrose, Jacobs, and Graves with Raven managing them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaBaws29

I disagree with the tag team comment, Ambrose is obviously impressing a lot of people backstage and I bet he will be an upper midcarder or main eventer in the next few months, furthermore Sami and Ambrose will be wasted on WWE's dead tag team.


----------



## RDEvans

DaBaws29 said:


> I disagree with the tag team comment, Ambrose is obviously impressing a lot of people backstage and I bet he will be an upper midcarder or main eventer in the next few months, furthermore Sami and Ambrose will be wasted on WWE's dead tag team.


They'd help make the tag team division more interesting again. Both men are great performers in the ring and they cut some great promos.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

DaBaws29 said:


> I disagree with the tag team comment, Ambrose is obviously impressing a lot of people backstage and I bet he will be an upper midcarder or main eventer in the next few months, furthermore Sami and Ambrose will be wasted on WWE's dead tag team.


Just a hypothetical i think Ambrose is destined for greatness. Sami is just super versatile and can work a lot of different angles.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I

Dyer Consequences said:


> God, of all the people, they pick this overrated hack.


I don't know what you're on about. Sami is great and deserves a shot in the WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wwe keeps signing up top indie talent, but nobody from NXT is moving up to make room for them.


----------



## Stanford

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wwe keeps signing up top indie talent, but nobody from NXT is moving up to make room for them.


That's a good thing. If you make developmental competitive, the guys who make it to the main roster will have a fire that motivates them to get better every day. When you have so much talent that you can't fit guys even onto your development show, you're going to have the guys who really want it rise to the top.


----------



## DSOHT

I'm happy for Sami. I also hope the rumors about Mike Bennett, Samuray del Sol and Shaun Ricker are true. It would be nice for Brian Cage and Tommaso Ciampa to get signed again also.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Dyer Consequences said:


> God, of all the people, they pick this overrated hack.


Coming from the guy who has Paul Burchill in his signature.. :|


----------



## THANOS

T Man said:


> Coming from the guy who has Paul Burchill in his signature.. :|


Hey now.. Paul Burchill was an excellent worker, but way better as a face then heel (at least if we only count his WWE run). Having said that I don't know how Sami is overrated!?  I think Sami, like Ambrose, will pull a lot of negative comments out of people when the eventual "Sami Callihan has been signed" thread is created. 

People on this forum will say loads of comments like, "Why would wwe sign this vanilla midget?", "This guy is going to crumble and fail faster than Mordecai", and "This emo puke wouldn't even make it in japan or tna, let alone wwe, the land of the giants". Then eventually when he shows up on NXT and blows everyone away like Moxley did as Ambrose, all of a sudden, those same posters will either disappear or magically become his largest fans. :lol The circle of WF life is a funny thing to watch unfold.


----------



## Mon Joxley

I used to read all about Paul Birchill (as it was spelt back then) in the British wrestling magazines in the early 2000's, touting him as the next Brock Lesnar despite the fact he was several inches shorter and probably about 75 pounds lighter. Almost every month there was a new article on the guy and when he finally got signed by WWE, he fell flat. I didn't mind him but he certainly didn't live up to the hype.

Sami Callihan on the other hand I think is deserving of the hype. The guy cuts good promos, can work just about any style and you always see him in those training camp videos with former WWE guys, always trying to get better and learn the art. I'd love to see him in WWE, which I think is bound to happen more sooner than later.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

THANOS said:


> Hey now.. Paul Burchill was an excellent worker, but way better as a face then heel (at least if we only count his WWE run). Having said that I don't know how Sami is overrated!?  I think Sami, like Ambrose, will pull a lot of negative comments out of people when the eventual "Sami Callihan has been signed" thread is created.
> 
> People on this forum will say loads of comments like, "Why would wwe sign this vanilla midget?", "This guy is going to crumble and fail faster than Mordecai", and "This emo puke wouldn't even make it in japan or tna, let alone wwe, the land of the giants". Then eventually when he shows up on NXT and blows everyone away like Moxley did as Ambrose, all of a sudden, those same posters will either disappear or magically become his largest fans. :lol The circle of WF life is a funny thing to watch unfold.


----------



## THANOS

T Man said:


> I used to read all about Paul Birchill (as it was spelt back then) in the British wrestling magazines in the early 2000's, touting him as the next Brock Lesnar despite the fact he was several inches shorter and probably about 75 pounds lighter. Almost every month there was a new article on the guy and when he finally got signed by WWE, he fell flat. I didn't mind him but he certainly didn't live up to the hype.


Well WWE didn't really stick with him. As a heel with Regal he failed miserably for sure, because he was nowhere near big enough to be given a Lesnar push, but was definitely just as athletic and strong with endless potential. But as a face, he was getting over HUGE with his pirate gimmick, and if they altered it ever so slightly so he was more of a "Most interesting man" type of guy (like enjoying and collecting pirating history), he could have become a main event presence in the future. I loved his Plank finisher as well!



T Man said:


> Sami Callihan on the other hand I think is deserving of the hype. The guy cuts good promos, can work just about any style and you always see him in those training camp videos with former WWE guys, always trying to get better and learn the art. I'd love to see him in WWE, which I think is bound to happen more sooner than later.


I agree completely with this! He is such a student of the game that I have zero doubts that if he gets signed he will bust his ass to prove he can be a maineventer, maybe even harder than Ambrose because he's significantly smaller in stature.


----------



## RDEvans

People that say Callihan can't make it because of his size are wrong. The guy used to be 320 pounds and busted his ass to lose over 100 lbs and is now down to about 190 lbs. The guy put on a great Evolve match ( I would say my favorite Evolve match) against Finlay and some great match with Sabu and AR Fox. The most over guy in the WWE is Daniel Bryan ( 5ft 11 200 lb)


----------



## THANOS

RDEvans said:


> People that say Callihan can't make it because of his size are wrong. The guy used to be 320 pounds and busted his ass to lose over 100 lbs and is now down to about 190 lbs. The guy put on a great Evolve match ( I would say my favorite Evolve match) against Finlay and some great match with Sabu and AR Fox. The most over guy in the WWE is Daniel Bryan ( 5ft 11 200 lb)


Bryan's not even 5'11, he's more around 5'8. When I met him I was slightly taller then him but he definitely seems a lot bigger with his huge frame. Sami, from what I've heard is a legit 5'10 which is Jericho and Angle's size so he should be fine I hope. I really think he should hit the weights and beef up, and use a wrestling style similar to Taz. I think it would work amazingly for him.


----------



## Mon Joxley

I know this is unpopular, but I actually liked Mordecai..


----------



## x78

I really don't like Callihan, from what I've seen he just looks like a geeky kid who is trying way too hard, I watched a couple of promos and didn't believe a word he was saying. Hopefully they can do something good with him if/when he signs, but I'm really not convinced right now.

Comparing him to Ambrose is an insult even though they teamed together.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> I really don't like Callihan, from what I've seen he just looks like a geeky kid who is trying way too hard, I watched a couple of promos and didn't believe a word he was saying. Hopefully they can do something good with him if/when he signs, but I'm really not convinced right now.
> 
> Comparing him to Ambrose is an insult even though they teamed together.


Well I would rather he try too hard then not at all like many people in the wwe (Del Rio, etc.). Also I would say that Ambrose definitely beats him on the mic but Sami is a better in ring worker and has the very same drive that Dean has to be the best. Watch Sami's promo on Sabu in the graveyard.


----------



## Emperor DC

T Man said:


> Coming from the guy who has Paul Burchill in his signature.. :|


Why does that matter? Please explain. 

Second, I've seen Callihan wrestle for a number of years, before the hyperbole started. he's your typical MOZES Indy guy. I know some of you guys like that, but I don't. He can't build a match on his own and when he's been in there with a lesser experience name, it's been woeful. His best matches have come against some of the best in the world, who have clearly led the match. 

He's a decent Indy guy, but there are many more better out there. He should stick to that shithole CZW.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dyer Consequences said:


> Why does that matter? Please explain.
> 
> Second, I've seen Callihan wrestle for a number of years, before the hyperbole started. he's your typical MOZES Indy guy. I know some of you guys like that, but I don't. He can't build a match on his own and when he's been in there with a lesser experience name, it's been woeful. His best matches have come against some of the best in the world, who have clearly led the match.
> 
> He's a decent Indy guy, but there are many more better out there. He should stick to that shithole CZW.


So wrong. He was a GREAT catalyst behind why his matches vs Finlay were tremendous. Hardly a carry job. Sami used the advantage of Finlay's grand experience & talent and morphed it into the work collectively to make something special.


----------



## THANOS

Dyer Consequences said:


> Why does that matter? Please explain.
> 
> Second, I've seen Callihan wrestle for a number of years, before the hyperbole started. he's your typical MOZES Indy guy. I know some of you guys like that, but I don't. He can't build a match on his own and when he's been in there with a lesser experience name, it's been woeful. His best matches have come against some of the best in the world, who have clearly led the match.
> 
> He's a decent Indy guy, but there are many more better out there. He should stick to that shithole CZW.


This is what NXT is for dude. I don't completely disagree with your post because, early on, he was relying too heavily on moves but this is the independants where he has to wrestle in front of impatient hardcore fans who get tired easily. Look at Rollins for instance; when he was Tyler Black he was basically Morrison with flippy moves and little storytelling without a ring general to hold his hand. But Rollins went into NXT and he became an excellent storyteller and is now one of the best in ring talents in the company.



Obfuscation said:


> So wrong. He was a GREAT catalyst behind why his matches vs Finlay were tremendous. Hardly a carry job. Sami used the advantage of Finlay's grand experience & talent and morphed it into the work collectively to make something special.


THIS. That match was absolutely incredible as were his matches with Sabu, Generico, Hardy, etc.


----------



## Mr. I

Hating on Sami Callihan, good heavens. I think he's more than proved he deserves a shot in WWE over the years.


----------



## Chismo

As annoying/forced as his character usually was, there's no denying he was playing it pretty damn great. I also really dig his wrestling-on-coke smashmouth style. As far as "carryjobs" against Finlay go, it's bullshit, because in those kinds of matches, the underdog's role is much more demanding, because he's the one with bumping tasks to make the aggressor look great.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Callihan is rather grating with his promos. Ambrose was rather funny and had a bit more range while Callihan seems a lot more limited. I usually like alternative lookng talents but Callihan is too outlandish for even me.

That said, from what wrestling work I've seen from him he appears to be competent.

Next Shannon Moore maybe?


----------



## Mon Joxley

Dyer Consequences said:


> Why does that matter? Please explain.


I already did.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

PWInsider.com has confirmed that WWE has signed California-based independent wrestler Shaun Ricker to a developmental contract. He had been appearing as a featured heel for Championship Wrestling from Hollywood, where he was at one point managed by the late Percy Pringle (a/k/a Paul Bearer).
Ricker is thirty-years-old, 6' 1", 225 pounds and originally hails from Hagerstown, Maryland. It was announced last month that he would be appearing as a contestant on Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson's action reality series on TNT, The Hero, which brings "ten ordinary people together in an unexpected and dramatic setting, then assign them various missions that will test their brains, their brawn and even their morality." On the show, Ricker is billed as a "a struggling pro wrestler who has all the makings of a hero… honesty, strength, charisma. But does he have the compassion?"

The acquisition had been expected as the Wrestling Observer Newsletter reported last week that Ricker as well as fellow independent wrestlers Sami Callihan, Samuray del Sol and Mike Bennett had undergone medical testing required to be signed to WWE.

PWInsider.com also reports that when WWE shifts its developmental station to Winter Park, Florida in the beginning of July—officially billed as the "WWE Performance Center"—there may be as many as twenty to twenty-two more developmental acquisitions as well as changes to the developmental staff.


I don't like Mike Bennett. Dunno why, just not my cup of tea. 

Hopefully WWE assigns a new head trainer. Gunn or Malenko or somebody.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

PWI said there might be 20-22 signings and everyone must report by 7/1 when the new facilities open up? Thats a shit ton of signings.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Pappa Bacon said:


> PWI said there might be 20-22 signings and everyone must report by 7/1 when the new facilities open up? Thats a shit ton of signings.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm not sure how I feel about WWE raiding the independents. They're a monopoly, so do they really need all that talent? It's nice to have an alternative to WWE, but if they keep signing so many guys, there'll be nothing left. I mean, where will the indy scene be in 10 years time?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about WWE raiding the independents. They're a monopoly, so do they really need all that talent? It's nice to have an alternative to WWE, but if they keep signing so many guys, there'll be nothing left. I mean, where will the indy scene be in 10 years time?


I agree but i see it more like 5-6 indy talents and the rest body builders, models, and ex NFL guys. If they filled it with just indy talent were going to be in for an awful time in wrestling.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix

Yeah, if that 20-22 number is near correct, most will have to be non-indie wrestlers. There will be the 5-6 indie workers, the rest will be the "Big Country" strong man, female arm wrestler types we've also heard about.


----------



## december_blue

> - It was reported earlier this week that Big Japan Pro Wrestling announced Sami Callihan was removed from their next tour because he is signing with WWE. That's not correct as other sources report Callihan was removed from the tour because he has a family member dealing with a severe health issue. Callihan did not want to be out of the country for 7-10 days while this family member is dealing with their issue. Callihan is still expected to sign with WWE but him leaving the BJPW tour has nothing to do with them.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...erfeed&utm_medium=twitter#Szg6vVed0CHHTtbu.99


If you follow Sami on Twitter, he's been tweeting a lot about his father dealing with serious health problems.


----------



## BehindYou

NWA Hollywood really seems to attract indy wrestlers who fit the WWE mould, as seen with the recent signing of Shaun Ricker. Also look at guys like Brian Cage who have been big there.


----------



## Mr. I

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about WWE raiding the independents. They're a monopoly, so do they really need all that talent? It's nice to have an alternative to WWE, but if they keep signing so many guys, there'll be nothing left. I mean, where will the indy scene be in 10 years time?


The indie scene in ten years will simply have new people, no problem. It's obvious that HHH wants to have the best and most talented roster in the world within a couple of years. Hell, because of their monopoly they are free to sign all the best indie guys, so he's doing just that.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

BehindYou said:


> NWA Hollywood really seems to attract indy wrestlers who fit the WWE mould, as seen with the recent signing of Shaun Ricker. Also look at guys like Brian Cage who have been big there.


Brian Cage and Jay Bradley were both in WWE development and got let got. Same with Ciampo and Kenny Omega left development on his own.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rah

Eh, the actual indie scene is pretty massive with a very deep talent pool. WWE taking a good handful of guys won't necessarily damage anything. The issue is, rather, the bigger indies (and some of the smaller guys) making use of contracts or restrictions on where the guys work. If it was a complete free for all I'm almost sure the scene would be a lot better than it is. There are a load of guys who haven't even made it to the "bigger" indies yet, either, that really can make some outstanding matches.

I'm glad Kyle Matthews is getting a match in RoH now, though. At last.


----------



## BehindYou

Pappa Bacon said:


> Brian Cage and Jay Bradley were both in WWE development and got let got. Same with Ciampo and Kenny Omega left development on his own.


 Yeah they were let go....but I feel they were scouted in the first place cause they fit the mould. And I wouldn't be at all surprised if they resigned Cage in the future with developmental now under HHH.

The other great thing about signing experienced workers from the Indies is that the NFLers, bodybuilders and strength athletes can learn a lot in the ring with them.


----------



## tbp82

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0517/562753/wwe-releases-two-wrestlers/

Derrick Batement, Briley Pierce, Sakamoto, and Audry Marie have been released and two more coming. Didn't know this was going to happen today but, I mentioned over the Shaun Ricker signing thread that WWE had to start cutting people at some point with all the new signings.


----------



## x78

Hopefully they release Sawyer Fulton, Travis Tyler and Judas Devlin. None of those guys will make it.


----------



## tbp82

x78 said:


> Hopefully they release Sawyer Fulton, Travis Tyler and Judas Devlin. None of those guys will make it.


Just wondering why you think those guys won't make it? I don't think I've ever seen any of them work or cut a promo


----------



## just1988

*Great news for those guys, go get that money!*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> Hopefully they release Sawyer Fulton, Travis Tyler and Judas Devlin. None of those guys will make it.


We know next to nothing about those guys though. Devlin's a former University prof, could add to a unique gimmick. Fulton and Tyler are pretty heavily built which works there way.


----------



## THANOS

tbp82 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0517/562753/wwe-releases-two-wrestlers/
> 
> Derrick Batement, Briley Pierce, Sakamoto, and Audry Marie have been released and two more coming. Didn't know this was going to happen today but, I mentioned over the Shaun Ricker signing thread that WWE had to start cutting people at some point with all the new signings.


I understand the first 3 releases but why did they get rid of Audry Marie? She was quite skilled. Now if a report comes out saying wwe signed Cheerleader Melissa then I'll be perfectly fine it!


----------



## tbp82

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> We know next to nothing about those guys though. Devlin's a former University prof, could add to a unique gimmick. Fulton and Tyler are pretty heavily built which works there way.


That's kinda the way things work with most on this board if you are an indy star (Ambrose) or have a weird character (Bray Wyatt) then you get praise and are a keeper but if you haven't been in the indies or on tv (Fulton etc) then you aren't any good. Not saying that those guys are good or that they shouldn't be released but how would we know?


----------



## RiverFenix

x78 said:


> Hopefully they release Sawyer Fulton, Travis Tyler and Judas Devlin. None of those guys will make it.


I think Sawyer Fulton will probably get some main roster time. He's a big dude with amateur wrestling background.


----------



## Amber B

THANOS said:


> Bryan's not even 5'11, he's more around 5'8. When I met him I was slightly taller then him but he definitely seems a lot bigger with his huge frame. Sami, from what I've heard is a legit 5'10 which is Jericho and Angle's size so he should be fine I hope. I really think he should hit the weights and beef up, and use a wrestling style similar to Taz. I think it would work amazingly for him.


Right now, Sami shouldn't worry about beefing up but losing some of the pounds he's gained recently. He's probably only gained about 10 pounds heavier since late last year but because he's a short fuck, he looks heavier than that.
It's one of the downfalls of being vertically challenged- you always have to watch your weight. Add that on to him being a former fatty from childhood and extra weight will always be an issue.

Personality wise, homeboy will have it easy connecting backstage though.


----------



## Wcthesecret

...x78 how dare you say judas devil in wont make it, if anything he's the one who has the highest potential out off the three to become a main eventer.


----------



## THANOS

Wcthesecret said:


> ...x78 how dare you say judas devil in wont make it, if anything he's the one who has the highest potential out off the three to become a main eventer.


And on cue he just got released :lol.



Amber B said:


> Right now, Sami shouldn't worry about beefing up but losing some of the pounds he's gained recently. He's probably only gained about 10 pounds heavier since late last year but because he's a short fuck, he looks heavier than that.
> It's one of the downfalls of being vertically challenged- you always have to watch your weight. Add that on to him being a former fatty from childhood and extra weight will always be an issue.
> 
> Personality wise, homeboy will have it easy connecting backstage though.


Has he? I haven't really noticed too much as he's always seemed a tad bit chunky to me, but I think he really needs to put on some solid mass especially in his upper body to continue being booked like a tough destroyer. I think a plucky underdog character just won't work for him in any way, and the same goes for if they made him a cocky heel with a bodyguard. Imo he needs bulk muscle to continue as the Sami Callihan type character we know and love! 

In regards to your other comment, is he a nice guy backstage or do you mean his wrestling personality?


----------



## Stanford

THANOS said:


> And on cue he just got released :lol.


Oh yeah? Where did you read that.


----------



## Wcthesecret

x78 said:


> Hopefully they release Sawyer Fulton, Travis Tyler and Judas Devlin. None of those guys will make it.





THANOS said:


> And on cue he just got released :lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he? I haven't really noticed too much as he's always seemed a tad bit chunky to me, but I think he really needs to put on some solid mass especially in his upper body to continue being booked like a tough destroyer. I think a plucky underdog character just won't work for him in any way, and the same goes for if they made him a cocky heel with a bodyguard. Imo he needs bulk muscle to continue as the Sami Callihan type character we know and love!
> 
> In regards to your other comment, is he a nice guy backstage or do you mean his wrestling personality?


...no he...didnt. You idiot.


----------



## Amber B

THANOS said:


> And on cue he just got released :lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he? I haven't really noticed too much as he's always seemed a tad bit chunky to me, but I think he really needs to put on some solid mass especially in his upper body to continue being booked like a tough destroyer. I think a plucky underdog character just won't work for him in any way, and the same goes for if they made him a cocky heel with a bodyguard. Imo he needs bulk muscle to continue as the Sami Callihan type character we know and love!


Yeah he has and it doesn't look so good on him. He's always been husky and will always have mass but his body was perfect for his height in 2011-2012 when his anime hair was at its craziest and was slimmer but had muscle mass. Now he just looks kinda... wide. Sami can easily play the underdog and make it work and I can see that happening to him further down the line in his career. He won't pander to the crowd but the crowd will eventually side with him.



THANOS said:


> And on cue he just got released :lol.
> In regards to your other comment, is he a nice guy backstage or do you mean his wrestling personality?


He's a super personable guy outside of the gimmick. He knows how to promote himself.


----------



## THANOS

Stanford said:


> Oh yeah? Where did you read that.


Nevermind I though Brandon Traven was him but I saw that he was Austin Draven so I guess he's safe. I do see a lot in him so I'm glad.



Wcthesecret said:


> ...no he...didnt. You idiot.


Since you're new here ill let that off with that, but you should know that it's against the rules to insult other posters outside of the rants forum. If you wish to continue this, simply PM me.


Anyways, here's the full 7 who were released.



> It has been confirmed that Derrick Bateman, Briley Pierce, Sakamoto, Percy Watson, Brandon Traven, Audrey Marie and Anya were let go by the sports-entertainment organization.
> 
> Source: lordsofpain.net


----------



## duttanized

I heard rumours that Paige and R-Truth were getting released too? WWE would be stupid to let those two slip tbh.


----------



## onestop

duttanized said:


> I heard rumours that Paige and R-Truth were getting released too? WWE would be stupid to let those two slip tbh.


Rumours.

Yeah right....

Don't be a child.


----------



## x78

tbp82 said:


> That's kinda the way things work with most on this board if you are an indy star (Ambrose) or have a weird character (Bray Wyatt) then you get praise and are a keeper but if you haven't been in the indies or on tv (Fulton etc) then you aren't any good. Not saying that those guys are good or that they shouldn't be released but how would we know?


I couldn't care less about someone's background. There's no way that this guy is going to make it to the main roster, be honest. You come in like this, you're not making it.










Think about the guys who were cut, like Bateman and Percy Watson. Think about the talent in NXT and not yet on the main roster, do you really see any of the guys I've mentioned even getting close to that level, let alone surpassing it in order to be called up?


----------



## Wcthesecret

THANOS said:


> Nevermind I though Brandon Traven was him but I saw that he was Austin Draven so I guess he's safe. I do see a lot in him so I'm glad.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're new here ill let that off with that, but you should know that it's against the rules to insult other posters outside of the rants forum. If you wish to continue this, simply PM me.
> 
> 
> Anyways, here's the full 7 who were released.


Sorry, didnt know. This is how I got banned somewhere else also, unfortunately, BUT IT WAS ONLY ONCE THAT IT HAPPENED MIND YOU!!! JUST ONCE!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

x78 said:


> I couldn't care less about someone's background. There's no way that this guy is going to make it to the main roster, be honest. You come in like this, you're not making it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the guys who were cut, like Bateman and Percy Watson. Think about the talent in NXT and not yet on the main roster, do you really see any of the guys I've mentioned even getting close to that level, let alone surpassing it in order to be called up?



He doesn't wear that. He comes out like this -


----------



## Wcthesecret

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He doesn't wear that. He comes out like this -


...who's the third guy, I mean, I know Denton and Colin, but who's the last guy?


----------



## RiverFenix

That's Danny Burch.


----------



## Wcthesecret

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That's Danny Burch.


Oh, thought that was bam Neely for a second there.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Judas Devlin recently teamed up with Conor O'Brian at a house show and was using the Ascension gimmick, or so I read. So it looks like they have a spot secure for him.


----------



## Wcthesecret

T Man said:


> Judas Devlin recently teamed up with Conor O'Brian at a house show and was using the Ascension gimmick, or so I read. So it looks like they have a spot secure for him.


Dude, if they didnt use a guy that looked or talked like THAT!!! They would be wasting a huge amount of talent right there.


----------



## THANOS

Wcthesecret said:


> Sorry, didnt know. This is how I got banned somewhere else also, unfortunately, BUT IT WAS ONLY ONCE THAT IT HAPPENED MIND YOU!!! JUST ONCE!!!


That's ok man it's all good!



Wcthesecret said:


> Dude, if they didnt use a guy that looked or talked like THAT!!! They would be wasting a huge amount of talent right there.


I agree, his look and promo ability are there! I just want to see how he wrestles.


----------



## Obfuscation

oh shoot WWE cut the cord with seven people today?

Finally releases happen to compensate with all the new signings.


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He doesn't wear that. He comes out like this -


That's slightly better but still, the guy is called Sawyer Fulton. He has a tattooed chain. If any of the guys I've mentioned ever make the main roster then I'll apologize and admit I was wrong, but I can't see any hope for any of them right now.

As for Devlin, people really think that's a good look? To me, he doesn't look like a tough guy, he doesn't look like a wrestler, I couldn't legitimately buy into him beating someone up. The same goes for Callihan TBH, but at least Callihan has the advantage of looking like a kid who would probably carry a knife. Also, 'Judas Devlin' is some of the corniest shit I've ever heard. He just seems like a total poser to me.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Dude, he's playing With a mental gimmick in nxt. He's going to be using his mind to defeat his opponents.


----------



## RiverFenix

Interesting thing I came across while trying to find out how old Fulton is - 


> Southwick is looking at starting a new life, one that may include a new identity for him. “They give you a bit to offer and try your own gimmick so I have a few that I am going to try” Southwick said. “If I don’t get my way I will take what I get, I would rather have a shot than argue about a gimmick.”


Developmentals get the chance to come up with their own gimmicks intially - seems like a good idea as the best gimmicks usually are exaggerated personalities of the talent behind them. Or as Austin put it "Stone Cold is me just with the volume turned up" so if a developmental has an affinity for a character they want to try, might as well let them try it.


----------



## Mon Joxley

x78 said:


> As for Devlin, people really think that's a good look? To me, he doesn't look like a tough guy, he doesn't look like a wrestler, I couldn't legitimately buy into him beating someone up. The same goes for Callihan TBH, but at least Callihan has the advantage of looking like a kid who would probably carry a knife. Also, 'Judas Devlin' is some of the corniest shit I've ever heard. He just seems like a total poser to me.


Those horrible tattoos that Devlin has doesn't help his cause much.

Callihan on the other hand, while small in stature has that pugnacious attitude about him. He's like a pitbull, doesn't really seem to care how big the other guy is, just goes ape shit with zero regard for his own well-being. He works his size disadvantage well.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

WWE has signed two more Irish wrestlers to developmental deals: Joey Cabray who went by the name of Omen, and Rachel Walker who performed as Rachelle St. Claire.

Joey will travel to Florida next week, while Rachelle St. Claire will wait until she recovers from knee injury before traveling.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/wrestling/4836059/WWE-News-Irish-wrestlers-Joey-Cabray-and-Rachel-Walker-sign-for-WWE.html


----------



## Wcthesecret

MoxleyMoxx said:


> WWE has signed two more Irish wrestlers to developmental deals: Joey Cabray who went by the name of Omen, and Rachel Walker who performed as Rachelle St. Claire.
> 
> Joey will travel to Florida next week, while Rachelle St. Claire will wait until she recovers from knee injury before traveling.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/wrestling/4836059/WWE-News-Irish-wrestlers-Joey-Cabray-and-Rachel-Walker-sign-for-WWE.html


That's been around for months now man.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Wcthesecret said:


> That's been around for months now man.


Well sorry but its the first time I heard about that.


----------



## Wcthesecret

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Well sorry but its the first time I heard about that.


...*shakes head* *chops him in the head*


----------



## THANOS

Here's some encouraging news.



> We’re told prior to the WWE roster cuts on Friday, there was an internal audit to gauge any backlash they would receive for a large round of roster cuts. It’s expected WWE is going to move forward by signing “proven” indy talent that are already considered “stars” outside of WWE and have reputations for being hard workers.
> 
> Triple H is taking a “top 3″/”bottom 3″ approach by promoting the top three, cutting the bottom three and hiring three more to replace them. Triple H has his hands all over developmental, signing talent he sees as the “stars of tomorrow” and will continue to hire indy workers he feels can help the company.
> 
> source: wnw


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Can Zack Sabre Jr/Noam Dar be next plz, they seem to like PAC, so looking at the Brit scene wouldn't be bad at all.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

That's the approach they should always be using. Also good to see that they are interested in signing the top indy talent. WWE needs a good mix of top hardworking indy talent and home grown WWE guys. After all their home grown guys can learn more by working with these top indy talent.


----------



## THANOS

Warrior said:


> That's the approach they should always be using. Also good to see that they are interested in signing the top indy talent. WWE needs a good mix of top hardworking indy talent and home grown WWE guys. After all their home grown guys can learn more by working with these top indy talent.


Agree 100% with this. It's like when you surround mediocre food with great seasonings and tastes, it elevates the entire meal as a result. Sorry for that analogy, I'm obviously still really hungry :lol. It sucks that it seems to have taken this long before WWE finally said "why do we shy away from indy talent, they are respected for a reason aren't they?"


----------



## BehindYou

Also it works the other way down for the more spot-based flashy indie guys. being paired up with a guy who's green and not ready for this kind of moveset forces them to slow down and think about other ways to entertain which is great.

very few indie workers use the WWE style.


----------



## KO Lariat

Wish they would have had this system 6 years ago maybe Nigel would have been given his shot instead of having it taking away from him


----------



## Wcthesecret

KO Lariat said:


> Wish they would have had this system 6 years ago maybe Nigel would have been given his shot instead of having it taking away from him


You mean taken, and wasn't he denied a contract because he was so injured?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Wcthesecret said:


> You mean taken, and wasn't he denied a contract because he was so injured?


And he contracted Hep. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wcthesecret

Pappa Bacon said:


> And he contracted Hep.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, and yet he still thinks he can wrestle with that.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wonder if Briley was cut because he seemed to have outside interests and HHH wants to set the example that if you're on the wwe payroll, you should be 100% focused on wwe. 

Promote top three, cut bottom three and hire *SIX* new wrestlers would keep the developmental going on all cylinders. Firing three and hiring three while promoting three would leave developmental down three. 

Developmental should have "audits" every four months where the bottom three are cut every four months - keep the talent laser focused and hungry.


----------



## BehindYou

I agree, making the talent aware your going to make cuts is far more motivating than a group of random layoffs every year


----------



## KO Lariat

Wcthesecret said:


> You mean taken, and wasn't he denied a contract because he was so injured?


I rushed through it my bad. He was offered a contract and they wanted him to fix his biceps he didn't want to spend the money and spend the next five months on the shelf with a injury and take a risk of getting released before he could show off his skills. If he got released he could cover the medical charges for the biceps. Also nigel contacted hep in TNA. Nigel has had a full recovery from the hep diseas


----------



## RiverFenix

^He miscalculated GREATLY, so much so that I don't believe that is the real reason.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Didn't WWE recently sign Rebecca Knox to a contract as well? I remember reading that not too long ago but nobody has really talked about it much. She's another Irish wrestler who was on the early SHIMMER shows but she suffered a massive injury and was out for a few years.


----------



## Wcthesecret

KO Lariat said:


> I rushed through it my bad. He was offered a contract and they wanted him to fix his biceps he didn't want to spend the money and spend the next five months on the shelf with a injury and take a risk of getting released before he could show off his skills. If he got released he could cover the medical charges for the biceps. Also nigel contacted hep in TNA. Nigel has had a full recovery from the hep diseas


...dude, you can't get rid of hepatitis.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Wcthesecret said:


> ...dude, you can't get rid of hepatitis.


You can get rid of Hepatitis B, which is what Nigel has/had. Hep C is the one you can't get rid of, like the one Devon Nicholson got from Abdullah the Butcher, although he's currently going through a new experimental treatment so depending on how that goes, there might be a way to get rid of C as well.


----------



## Mikecala98

They're having tryout matches 6/4 before the Smackdown tapings on Long Island. Hoping to seem some local talent get signed!!!


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Mikecala98 said:


> They're having tryout matches 6/4 before the Smackdown tapings on Long Island. Hoping to seem some local talent get signed!!!


Anyone know of any good local talent in the area or if guys might come in for it?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## aeris

Wcthesecret said:


> ...dude, you can't get rid of hepatitis.


You can get rid of Hep B, which is what he had, takes about 6 months for your immune system to eliminate it though.

Edit: Nevermind, missed someone else answering


----------



## DSOHT

Mikecala98 said:


> They're having tryout matches 6/4 before the Smackdown tapings on Long Island. Hoping to seem some local talent get signed!!!


Any good guy from there worth mentioning?


----------



## tbp82

With the recent news that WWE is working to start a new relationship with the NFLPA and to sign guys who are not NFL Material its becoming more and more clear that these top indy talents being signed are basically gonna be used for training purposes.


----------



## Stanford

tbp82 said:


> With the recent news that WWE is working to start a new relationship with the NFLPA and to sign guys who are not NFL Material its becoming more and more clear that these top indy talents being signed are basically gonna be used for training purposes.


How is that clear? If anything is clear, it's that they're more and more willing to rely on "indy talents". Look how much time is put into Ambrose and Rollins right now.


----------



## tbp82

Stanford said:


> How is that clear? If anything is clear, it's that they're more and more willing to rely on "indy talents". Look how much time is put into Ambrose and Rollins right now.


Looks to me about the same amount of time that's been put into Roman Reigns.


----------



## Stanford

tbp82 said:


> Looks to me about the same amount of time that's been put into Roman Reigns.


Absolutely. How does that relate to the huge leap you made in your post?


----------



## tbp82

Stanford said:


> Absolutely. How does that relate to the huge leap you made in your post?


The comment you made about Rollins and Ambrose was implying that WWE is putting more time into big name indy guys. My point was that WWE is putting just as much time into Roman Reigns who wasn't a big time indy guy.

I think my take is this. We know how WWE works. Every now and then a CM Punk a Daniel Bryan and possibly a Dean Ambrose or Rollins will breakthrough but the reality is that if WWE can get their hands on these former NFL guys these are the guys who will be getting the pushes over the long term now all of these guys won't pan out for every The Rock their will be an Ezekial Jackson for every Randy Orton their will be a Mason Ryan (although the door isn't closed on Jackson or Ryan yet in WWE). But, we know WWE's track record and those former NFLers will be giving every opportunity.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Switchblade Conspiracy Jon Moxley (Dean Ambrose) and Sami Callihan. I would love to see those two have a confrontation in WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

GQ Money has been signed on by the wwe - 










Don't worry though - he's been signed as an associate producer. Or maybe we should REALLY worry - 






But really, who knows about his wrestling mind. He joins Rob Naylor, Byron Saxton as NXT producers, with Dusty Rhodes still the head of creative. Matt Martlaro has a role in NXT creative as well, but also works for the Raw/SD creative.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> GQ Money has been signed on by the wwe -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry though - he's been signed as an associate producer. Or maybe we should REALLY worry -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, who knows about his wrestling mind. He joins Rob Naylor, Byron Saxton as NXT producers, with Dusty Rhodes still the head of creative. Matt Martlaro has a role in NXT creative as well, but also works for the Raw/SD creative.


Well, that advertisement was somewhat entertaining. Now I want Ryback to go up to Sin Cara and say "I'll eat you for breakfast boy!".


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

http://superluchas.net/2013/05/26/exclusiva-samuray-del-sol-firma-contrato-de-desarrollo-con-wwe/

IS this source any legit? If it is... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KatmaNetwork

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> GQ Money has been signed on by the wwe -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry though - he's been signed as an associate producer. Or maybe we should REALLY worry -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, who knows about his wrestling mind. He joins Rob Naylor, Byron Saxton as NXT producers, with Dusty Rhodes still the head of creative. Matt Martlaro has a role in NXT creative as well, but also works for the Raw/SD creative.


That guy deserves a comedy gold gimmick.


----------



## Wcthesecret

MoxleyMoxx said:


> http://superluchas.net/2013/05/26/exclusiva-samuray-del-sol-firma-contrato-de-desarrollo-con-wwe/
> 
> IS this source any legit? If it is... :mark: :mark: :mark:


...I'm gonna guess that says he signed with the wwe.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Yeah I think Samuray Del Sol has indeed signed with WWE.


----------



## RDEvans

Samuray Del Sol in WWE? :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

Yeah, Samuray Del Sol is one of the names strongly rumored. He's likely the second big DGUSA name that pwinsider was talking about when they confirmed the Sami Callahan signing last week.

Samuray Del Sol is really small, maybe he's HHH's mulligan to replace Mysterio. He's thicker than Sin Cara, less botchy, and can speak English. And while not near Mistico levels of superstar in Mexico, he does have legit Mexican wrestling credentials nonetheless.


----------



## the fox

Mike Bennett signed or not yet?


----------



## RDEvans

the fox said:


> Mike Bennett signed or not yet?


from what I've heard he's gonna stay with ROH for a little longer then sign with the WWE


----------



## RiverFenix

Does he keep his mask?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does he keep his mask?


Not sure, my gut tells me no, unless they want anther masked luchador feud with Sin Cara on the main roster. Or a tag team since Mysterio is pretty injury prone right now.


----------



## RDEvans

I hope he keeps his mask, Samuray Del Sol is one of the best masked wrestler in the indies, but knowing WWE they'd probably unmask him and give him a gangster gimmick


----------



## Wcthesecret

RDEvans said:


> I hope he keeps his mask, Samuray Del Sol is one of the best masked wrestler in the indies, but knowing WWE they'd probably unmask him and give him a gangster gimmick


Nah, he doesn't have the look of a gangster.


----------



## RDEvans

I guess it's official
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0526/562961/wwe-officially-signs-top-independent-wrestler/


----------



## TheUMBRAE

Hope Samuray Del Sol and Sin Cara team and go after the tag team titles. WWE should keep him masked, easier for kids to get into the character and extra merch.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

I hope they bring back the cruiserweight title so these guys stop getting jobbed out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wcthesecret

Pappa Bacon said:


> I hope they bring back the cruiserweight title so these guys stop getting jobbed out.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ya but then they can't get the main titles then.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Pappa Bacon said:


> I hope they bring back the cruiserweight title so these guys stop getting jobbed out.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah because the cruiserweights never got jobbed out did they?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

T Man said:


> Yeah because the cruiserweights never got jobbed out did they?


At least they would have a title to showcase their skills as it is right now their is nothing for them but to get squashed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mon Joxley

Pappa Bacon said:


> At least they would have a title to showcase their skills as it is right now their is nothing for them but to get squashed.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So you'd rather Daniel Bryan have the worthless Cruiserweight title than the World Title or the Tag Team Titles?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

When did we start discussing Bryan? For guys like Del Sol, Cara, Bourne, Gabriel, Kidd yea it would benefit them big time. And it does help it gives guys opportunities they might not have seen cause they were smaller. Guys like Rey, Milenko, Benoit, and Eddie.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans

I know this would never happen ever, but AR Fox would be great in the WWE, he is one of the hottest stars in the indys rn


----------



## Wcthesecret

Pappa Bacon said:


> When did we start discussing Bryan? For guys like Del Sol, Cara, Bourne, Gabriel, Kidd yea it would benefit them big time. And it does help it gives guys opportunities they might not have seen cause they were smaller. Guys like Rey, Milenko, Benoit, and Eddie.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ya but then they wouldn't be able to get the wwe title or the world title.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Wcthesecret said:


> Ya but then they wouldn't be able to get the wwe title or the world title.


Maybe but its not like they have a chance now so at least give them something. Also with strong logical booking they could transition to other titles like in WCW.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mon Joxley

Pappa Bacon said:


> When did we start discussing Bryan? For guys like Del Sol, Cara, Bourne, Gabriel, Kidd yea it would benefit them big time. And it does help it gives guys opportunities they might not have seen cause they were smaller. Guys like Rey, Milenko, Benoit, and Eddie.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I started discussing Bryan because he's the typical Cruiserweight size. It would benefit none of those guys, how many WWE Cruiserweight Champions not named Rey Mysterio went on to become a World or WWE Champion? None. Because it was a title for jobbers. Creating a title just for guys who appear on Superstars would be pointless. Sure they'd have a title but they'd still be getting squashed all the time just like the last Cruiserweight division.


----------



## itssoeasy23

Wcthesecret said:


> Ya but then they wouldn't be able to get the wwe title or the world title.


Since when is being the WWE Champion the be all/end off of a wrestling career? Roddy Piper and Jerry Lawler were never World Champions, and their Hall of Famer's.

Not everybody is going to be a big star, not everybody is going to be successful. Some thing's work out, some thing's don't.


----------



## Wcthesecret

itssoeasy23 said:


> Since when is being the WWE Champion the be all/end off of a wrestling career? Roddy Piper and Jerry Lawler were never World Champions, and their Hall of Famer's.
> 
> Not everybody is going to be a big star, not everybody is going to be successful. Some thing's work out, some thing's don't.


Ya, and ya know what we call that? Complacentism and submission. You have to never give up on becoming the main event of something if you want to succeed. This is why I try to always not be submissive, unlike you probably I'm guessing.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Pappa Bacon said:


> Maybe but its not like they have a chance now so at least give them something. Also with strong logical booking they could transition to other titles like in WCW.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Del sol has a chance, from the looks of it, he has a personality with his wrestling skills unlike the others that you listed, so don't list him with crap.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

WWF and wrestling in general has changed since Roddy and Lawler but why not strive to be WWE champion. So how would you book a 5'7" lucha in todays wwe? Why not showcase it like WCW did when it was hugely over. First hour of raw being cruiserweights to get the crowed going and just put on great matches. Also WWE isnt the only org to have a cruiserweight title. Just cause it was booked like shit in the past doesn't mean it can't work today. People are quick to forget how many great workers came through WCW's cruiserweight division from Ultimo Dragon to Jericho. Its a proper way to build guys with that style and then push them further. Would it be better for Del Sol come out if nxt and job till he gets a shot at the us title im sure that would get huge pops, or feature him in a champion like fashion winning great matches in the cruiserweight division before moving onto bigger titles?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mon Joxley

Pappa Bacon said:


> WWF and wrestling in general has changed since Roddy and Lawler but why not strive to be WWE champion. So how would you book a 5'7" lucha in todays wwe? Why not showcase it like WCW did when it was hugely over. First hour of raw being cruiserweights to get the crowed going and just put on great matches. Also WWE isnt the only org to have a cruiserweight title. Just cause it was booked like shit in the past doesn't mean it can't work today. People are quick to forget how many great workers came through WCW's cruiserweight division from Ultimo Dragon to Jericho. Its a proper way to build guys with that style and then push them further. Would it be better for Del Sol come out if nxt and job till he gets a shot at the us title im sure that would get huge pops, or feature him in a champion like fashion winning great matches in the cruiserweight division before moving onto bigger titles?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WWE have proven they don't know how to book a cruiserweight division. At the same time though, none of the current cruiserweight-type wrestlers are really deserving of holding any other championship right now, so why bother giving them one? It'll just make it mean nothing, much like it did in the past.


----------



## Wcthesecret

T Man said:


> WWE have proven they don't know how to book a cruiserweight division. At the same time though, none of the current cruiserweight-type wrestlers are really deserving of holding any other championship right now, so why bother giving them one? It'll just make it mean nothing, much like it did in the past.


...that is true, Bourne Gabriel and kidd will never have the privilege to even gaze upon the wwe or world title their entire career. Especially Bourne.mkill him with fire.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RDEvans said:


> I know this would never happen ever, but AR Fox would be great in the WWE, he is one of the hottest stars in the indys rn


And even if he wouldn't ever make it to the main roster, he would benefit greatly from the WWE's developmental system.


----------



## sXeMope

I stopped reading that Del Sol signing report after I read "SuperLuchas.net". They've put out a lot of fake stuff in the past. They were the ones who said that Alex Shelley was WWE bound about a month after he left TNA, then he went to Japan.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

this for real or just a good photoshop? 

I believe really has signed with WWE. I mean him, Shaun Ricker, Mike Bennett and Sami Callihan are/were all going through the WWE Medical tests and out of those Ricker is already signed


----------



## Pappa Bacon

MoxleyMoxx said:


> this for real or just a good photoshop?
> 
> I believe really has signed with WWE. I mean him, Shaun Ricker, Mike Bennett and Sami Callihan are/were all going through the WWE Medical tests and out of those Ricker is already signed


It was reported on PW Torch too. It links that lucha site but they did a report someone from DGUSA was going to sign a week ago. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> I stopped reading that Del Sol signing report after I read "SuperLuchas.net". They've put out a lot of fake stuff in the past. They were the ones who said that Alex Shelley was WWE bound about a month after he left TNA, then he went to Japan.


Well to be fair then that TNA tampering lawsuit came down and WWE's lawyer said they wouldn't sign anyone from TNA until it was finished, pretty much killing that.



> I know this would never happen ever, but AR Fox would be great in the WWE, he is one of the hottest stars in the indys


At the very least they'd add years to his career because they wouldn't allow him to kill himself in every match.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

WWE have been signing a lot of indy talent in the past year or so, hopefully they can all get a chance.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

JD=JohnDorian said:


> WWE have been signing a lot of indy talent in the past year or so, hopefully they can all get a chance.


Trips seems to really be high on indy talent and he should be. These guys are young and have years of experience. Talent has been stale in the WWE for a while and these guys can give the product new breath. They have experience all over the world working so many styles so it also makes it more appealing for international talent to come in. I cant wait to see how these guys pan out, I've never been so excited for the future of the WWE ever.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

That Samuray pic is real, but it's been floating around for a while. I believe it's from 2011-ish when he did a tryout/camp with WWE.



KingCrash said:


> Well to be fair then that TNA tampering lawsuit came down and WWE's lawyer said they wouldn't sign anyone from TNA until it was finished, pretty much killing that.


Yeah, that's a valid point, but that issue is cleared up now, isn't it? And there still aren't any rumors of him being picked up. I think SuperLuchas has a history of posting things that aren't true, not just the Shelley thing. Not saying this particular report about Del Sol isn't true, I'd just like to see a better source report it.


In any case, I really hope they keep him masked. I think he could be what they intended Mistico/Sin Cara to be. Personally, I'd try to buy the rights to the Octagon, Jr. character from AAA and let him use it in WWE.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sign them to do what? There is over a half dozen developmentals currently in NXT that deserve a call-up but will continue to waste away there unless the "creative" has a long term plan for them. Problem is that "creative" doesn't give a shit about anybody save the five or so they consider main eventers. Wwe has no undercard worth caring about, and even if the developmentals came in with a planned push - they'd then be depushed and jobbed out for a few years.
> 
> HHH needs to worry less about the in-ring talent as that will always be there, and needs to worry about creative talent and more importantly needs to recognize that his darling wife is part of the problem.


This^^^ 

Although WWE are just signing all the young talents so TNA cant have them, or the big indy companies for that matter, as I've said before NXT has a more talented roster than the WWE, just bring them in so we have a cruiserweight and tag team division back, it would be amazing, so many wasted guys stuck on NXT


----------



## unknownuser

Bob-Carcass said:


> This^^^
> 
> Although WWE are just signing all the young talents so TNA cant have them, or the big indy companies for that matter, as I've said before NXT has a more talented roster than the WWE, just bring them in so we have a cruiserweight and tag team division back, it would be amazing, so many wasted guys stuck on NXT


How does NXT have a more talented roster than the WWE main roster? I'm a big NXT guy, but once you get past Ohno, Neville, Zayn Graves and Wyatt Family you haven't got too much talent there to rely on for good matches. I mean at least 50% of the NXT roster are green. For every indy darling like Ohno and Zayn that NXT has, the WWE roster has Punk, Bryan, Ambrose, Cesaro, plus Cena, Orton, Sheamus etc can all have great matches with the right opponent, can you really say the same about Mike Dalton and Axl Keegan?

The divas are better on NXT, I'll give you that much.

As for people being wasted on NXT, I remember people saying exactly the same thing about Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins, and as it turns out, the WWE were just waiting for the right moment and right angle to debut them with. A bit of patience never goes amiss.


----------



## december_blue

This is was in the WWN Live Alert email that was sent out today in regards to Sami Callihan.



> May 27th: We can announce now that Sami Callihan has already wrestled on his final DGUSA/EVOLVE event. We want to extend a heartfelt "thank you" to Sami for being an important part of DGUSA/EVOLVE history. Callihan started at the bottom of his card and through hard work and determination became a main player in the WWNLive Family. Sami first made waves by forming D.U.F. and entering an intense feud against AR Fox. Shortly after the feud vs. Fox started, Callihan reached another turning point when he battled Fit Finlay at EVOLVE 9 in a bout that was voted by the fans as the 2011 DGUSA/EVOLVE Match Of The Year. Callihan went on to give us many memorable moments including the infamous closing of the former ECW Arena at EVOLVE 10. His resume of great matches is at the top of DGUSA/EVOLVE history including the rematch vs. Finlay at EVOLVE 11, a classic vs. El Generico at EVOLVE 13 and an epic Open The Freedom Gate Title Match against Johnny Gargano at EVOLVE 18. Thanks for everything, Sami! We are sure you are headed for great success!


----------



## RDEvans

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10031554.shtml


----------



## Amber B

december_blue said:


> This is was in the WWN Live Alert email that was sent out today in regards to Sami Callihan.


This little bastard.








This little bastard has done it.

How they end up using him? I don't know but the fact that they're even taking a chance on him is a big deal. They're going to have a hard time suppressing a personality like his but he does need refinement.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I've never seen Callihans work so I don't have an opinion of him yet, but I'll see what he does on NXT.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, that's some creepy red neck shit. Jobbers within 2 months of their debut.


----------



## JayBird3993

Honestly, I'm all for the signing of top Indy talent. It's better to see Triple H sign real wrestlers than body builders or football players.


----------



## The Enforcer

I'm honestly a little surprised WWE is giving Callihan a shot. Hopefully it works out though and they don't try to tame him too much because it's always nice to get a shot of personality. It'd be cool to see him and Ambrose interact at some point down the line.

If Trips is this high on bringing in top flight indy talent maybe there's a chance Kevin Steen will be in a WWE ring someday as well. I don't know what his contract situation is but he's still young so you never know.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

december_blue said:


> This is was in the WWN Live Alert email that was sent out today in regards to Sami Callihan.


:mark: :mark: :mark: ... :faint:

I'm so proud of Sami right now! Just hope WWE uses him to his full abilities.


----------



## Eclairal

You realize that the WWE will probably not use them as Main-Eventer right ? And that thanks to the WWE, the indies just lost almost all of their male stars ( the indies womens are safe for the moment ) and that you will have to wait some years before the indies can be strong again ?


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Isn't common sense to grab the best available wrestlers in the world who aren't in the WWE? WWE is known as the #1 company in the world so why wouldn't they want the best of the best. About time Triple H has figured that all out.


----------



## validreasoning

Bob-Carcass said:


> This^^^
> 
> Although WWE are just signing all the young talents so TNA cant have them, or the big indy companies for that matter, as I've said before NXT has a more talented roster than the WWE, just bring them in so we have a cruiserweight and tag team division back, it would be amazing, so many wasted guys stuck on NXT


tna had the chance to sign the likes of pac, generico, callihan and failed, even if they all did sign with tna what do you think tna would have them doing right now, imo probably in those 3 way x-division matches appearing once every 2 months or so with no build/backstory but with a ref cam

there is nobody wasted on nxt, when they are ready and have a storyline they will be brought up, ffs rollins spent over 2 years in nxt and look at him now, sin cara went straight to the main roster without any time in developmental and look at him now.....

nxt is an excellent platform for wwe to get to know these guys, know their personality, hone their strengths, hide their weaknesses, trying to do that on the main roster in front of 4-5 million every monday is a huge mistake


----------



## Mr. I

Eclairal said:


> You realize that the WWE will probably not use them as Main-Eventer right ? And that thanks to the WWE, the indies just lost almost all of their male stars ( the indies womens are safe for the moment ) and that you will have to wait some years before the indies can be strong again ?


How would you know that? Are you a time traveller? They aren't going to even debut on the main roster for a long time yet, no one knows how they will be pushed, it's all down to individual careers, not just "indie guys don't make it because muscles". Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins are being positioned as future main eventers right NOW, and they're non-mastodon indie guys.


----------



## americanoutlaw

It part of the business if you want to blame someone than blame johnny ace for not building any new big stars under his watch.


----------



## RiverFenix

Out of all the recent signings, I think Sami Callihan will have the hardest road and longest odds. Kid has always been the long shot and overcame it, but I just don't think the wwe will see much in him. He's undersized with a weird shape and his promo's are too cartoony/forced. I could see him being used as a manager.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Eclairal said:


> You realize that the WWE will probably not use them as Main-Eventer right ? And that thanks to the WWE, the indies just lost almost all of their male stars ( the indies womens are safe for the moment ) and that you will have to wait some years before the indies can be strong again ?


You do realize that this is the wwe you're talking about right and not tna right?


----------



## Itami

Remember when Punk told Ambrose after their match in FCW that he should come back there someday and fight someone he thinks is worth it?

Well Sami Callihan ladies and gentlemen.

It'd be so cool to him there... just the visual of him in the friendly environment of NXT lolz :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

Ambrose will not have that Punk level of rub to give yet. Unless Callihan ins going to be in developmental for 3-4 years...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Out of all the recent signings, I think Sami Callihan will have the hardest road and longest odds. Kid has always been the long shot and overcame it, *but I just don't think the wwe will see much in him. * He's undersized with a weird shape and his promo's are too cartoony/forced. I could see him being used as a manager.


To be honest, I think that if the WWE wouldn't have seen anything special in him, they wouldn't have signed him.


----------



## Amber B

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Out of all the recent signings, I think Sami Callihan will have the hardest road and longest odds. Kid has always been the long shot and overcame it, but I just don't think the wwe will see much in him. He's undersized with a weird shape and his promo's are too cartoony/forced. I could see him being used as a manager.


He won't be used as a manager at all. If they go the New Horror route, it'll work but it can't be campy. Like Ambrose, he's the type of guy where his personality and quirks will be hard to suppress but also like Ambrose, he will need to simmer down with the short bus movements. He also might be a bit more moldable since he's so willing to learn everything there is about wrestling.


----------



## Mr. I

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Out of all the recent signings, I think Sami Callihan will have the hardest road and longest odds. Kid has always been the long shot and overcame it, but I just don't think the wwe will see much in him. He's undersized with a weird shape and his promo's are too cartoony/forced. I could see him being used as a manager.


If they didn't see much in him, why would they pursue him as a signing?


----------



## RDEvans

I don't know about you guys, but Callihan vs Bryan would be awesome.


----------



## truk83

MoxleyMoxx said:


> To be honest, I think that if the WWE wouldn't have seen anything special in him, they wouldn't have signed him.


I would like to see Fit Finlay debut Sami Callihan into the WWE, and have Sami become the nemesis of Sheamus. Size means nothing in the world of entertainment. Superman was greater than Lex Luther in almost every way, but Lex would get the best of Superman. Callihan can play that role of a madman, much like Mankind did vs the Undertaker. Sami could be a name in the WWE if he is booked properly.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

truk83 said:


> I would like to see Fit Finlay debut Sami Callihan into the WWE, and have Sami become the nemesis of Sheamus. Size means nothing in the world of entertainment. Superman was greater than Lex Luther in almost every way, but Lex would get the best of Superman. Callihan can play that role of a madman, much like Mankind did vs the Undertaker. Sami could be a name in the WWE if he is booked properly.


He should be an evil Rudy. Small but so sick in the head he just keeps coming till he breaks you. Shamus vs Sami would be a great feud.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans

well since Samuray Del Sol goes by two names in the indies and mexico, he could always use the Octagon jr or Samuray Del Sol.

I have a question, would QT Marshall be a good wrestler for the WWE to sign? I'm not a fan of his work in ROH but he seems like a guy that has the look and build of a wwe star


----------



## Pappa Bacon

RDEvans said:


> well since Samuray Del Sol goes by two names in the indies and mexico, he could always use the Octagon jr or Samuray Del Sol.
> 
> I have a question, would QT Marshall be a good wrestler for the WWE to sign? I'm not a fan of his work in ROH but he seems like a guy that has the look and build of a wwe star


He was hired as a producer wasn't he? Del Sol needs to stay Lucha. I cant wait for Del Sol vs Zayn, Ohno, and others.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wcthesecret

Pappa Bacon said:


> He was hired as a producer wasn't he? Del Sol needs to stay Lucha. I cant wait for Del Sol vs Zayn, Ohno, and others.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No that was gq money.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Wcthesecret said:


> No that was gq money.


Ah ok, never saw anything that blew me away from QT. The only way to me I would do it is if Truth came. I have seen way more out if a guy like Silas Young the QT.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## december_blue

Pappa Bacon said:


> Ah ok, never saw anything that blew me away from QT. The only way to me I would do it is if Truth came. I have seen way more out if a guy like Silas Young the QT.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't know how well Truth Martini would do in the WWE.


----------



## americanoutlaw

You know,It funny how peoples get piss when the WWE sign like a football player and not a indy guy but now they are hiring indy guys the folks folks are ever more pissed.Know what I don't the wrestlers for signing with the WWE look at the indies you work your ass off and get pay shit for your work. The indies maybe getting hit hard but most indy feds will just come and gone like we see ever year. Nothing going to charged it will be same just some newers guys with some newer grimmick will replace the folks sign by the WWE.


----------



## RDEvans

december_blue said:


> I don't know how well Truth Martini would do in the WWE.


Truth Martini is a great and funny manager and has helped Michael Elgin get recognized in ROH ( I don't think Elgin would be in the place he his in ROH right now if he wasn't paired with Martini) and the indies and made Roddy Strong look like a decent champion despite the fact that Roddy is green on the mic.

If he's paired with the right star Martini will do well, like he could help guide Kofi and say that Truth made him a changed and more aggressive man then yes, if they decide to have him as a comedy manager for someone like Santino and have him dancing around the ring every week then no


----------



## Pappa Bacon

december_blue said:


> I don't know how well Truth Martini would do in the WWE.


I think if they gave him his house of truth gimmick, or something similar and Ryback would work as his Elgin i think it would be good. He could take on a tag team or partner a couple maybe 2 or 3 singles competitors. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wcthesecret

Pappa Bacon said:


> He should be an evil Rudy. Small but so sick in the head he just keeps coming till he breaks you. Shamus vs Sami would be a great feud.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Didnt they have an evil Rudy in blue mountain state?


----------



## Mon Joxley

Truth Martini managing Ryback would be brilliant.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

You know I heard we are supposed to get Chris Hero signed onto WWE soon?


----------



## Stanford

tigermaskfan23 said:


> You know I heard we are supposed to get Chris Hero signed onto WWE soon?


I heard that too.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Pappa Bacon said:


> He should be an evil Rudy. Small but so sick in the head he just keeps coming till he breaks you. Shamus vs Sami would be a great feud.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





tigermaskfan23 said:


> You know I heard we are supposed to get Chris Hero signed onto WWE soon?


We already have chris hero man, we've had him since 10 11 or 12. You don't go on the Internet much do you


----------



## tigermaskfan23

I actually havent been watching NXT so I wasn't aware he was on it under a new ring name of Kassius Ohno. But I was told he was supposed to be soon signed to be apart of the main roster in WWE and not be on NXT anymore even though I wish his ring name was Chris Hero.


----------



## Wcthesecret

tigermaskfan23 said:


> I actually havent been watching NXT so I wasn't aware he was on it under a new ring name of Kassius Ohno. But I was told he was supposed to be soon signed to be apart of the main roster in WWE and not be on NXT anymore even though I wish his ring name was Chris Hero.


That's stupid, he needs a new name for the wwe.


----------



## Rah

Looks like a new signing (Spanish).

It's been noted for quite a while but seeing it reported as official makes me really happy. Samuray Del Sol (Octagón Jr. in AAA) is an exceptional talent that should come into his own with development.


----------



## Mr. I

tigermaskfan23 said:


> I actually havent been watching NXT so I wasn't aware he was on it under a new ring name of Kassius Ohno. But I was told he was supposed to be soon signed to be apart of the main roster in WWE and not be on NXT anymore even though I wish his ring name was Chris Hero.


What is so great about "Chris Hero" as a name, other than it was the one he had for years?


----------



## RiverFenix

Wwe reportedly signed Dory Funk trainee Cory Weston.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Ithil said:


> What is so great about "Chris Hero" as a name, other than it was the one he had for years?


Because he has had it for so long it just seems to fit him I mean when I see him I see Chris Hero its gonna be hard to see him under his new ring name of Kassius Ohno. Plus to me it stands out but you know its what can happen with indy wrestlers they change there ring names when they get more recognized and become apart of televised wrestling.


----------



## Wcthesecret

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wwe reportedly signed Dory Funk trainee Cory Weston.


...meh, fuck him.


----------



## Flux

Kassius Ohno is a very clever name given his elbow/knockout gimmick...

His initials are KO, that speaks for it's self.
Ohno as in "Oh no!" but still sounds natural and like an actual name.
And the Kassius could be a slight nod to Cassius Clay, possibly? I could be wrong, but I wouldn't be surprised.

Very clever name, in my opinion, and it suits him.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

FluxCapacitor said:


> Kassius Ohno is a very clever name given his elbow/knockout gimmick...
> 
> His initials are KO, that speaks for it's self.
> Ohno as in "Oh no!" but still sounds natural and like an actual name.
> And the Kassius could be a slight nod to Cassius Clay, possibly? I could be wrong, but I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Very clever name, in my opinion, and it suits him.


Um yeah you hit the nail right on the head when it comes to his name. He just needs to focus on a prize fighter gimmick. He needs to KO with his elbow and get the 10 count not the pin except for the top level NXT guys. He should also get a valet maybe Emma. Imagine the heat he would get hitting that elbow and just sitting acting like a cocky dick getting the 10 count. He knows how to work a crowed and could probably get them in a uproar while the count is going.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Well Adam Cole might be hanging around the Indies a little longer then we thought. 

ROH Wrestling (@ringofhonor) tweeted at 7:50 PM on Thu, May 30, 2013:
@ringofhonor is happy to announce that we have come to terms on a new deal with fmr World TV Champion, @AdamColePro http://t.co/toDFfwgrTM
(https://twitter.com/ringofhonor/status/340253976115154945)

Get the official Twitter app at https://twitter.com/download 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dreamkileer

Hero wanted to keep the Knock Out Kid gimmick he was using, so Kassius Ohno, which coincidentally rhymes with Hero, has the Ali reference, and is all a riff on a Mike Tyson interview where he said people used to call him "That young knock out kid, Mike Tyson".


----------



## Wcthesecret

Pappa Bacon said:


> Well Adam Cole might be hanging around the Indies a little longer then we thought.
> 
> ROH Wrestling (@ringofhonor) tweeted at 7:50 PM on Thu, May 30, 2013:
> @ringofhonor is happy to announce that we have come to terms on a new deal with fmr World TV Champion, @AdamColePro http://t.co/toDFfwgrTM
> (https://twitter.com/ringofhonor/status/340253976115154945)
> 
> Get the official Twitter app at https://twitter.com/download
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


...why are you advertising twitter?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Wcthesecret said:


> ...why are you advertising twitter?


Cause it copied it with the message on my phone.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mon Joxley

dreamkileer said:


> Hero wanted to keep the Knock Out Kid gimmick he was using, so Kassius Ohno, which coincidentally rhymes with Hero, has the Ali reference, and is all a riff on a Mike Tyson interview where he said people used to call him "That young knock out kid, Mike Tyson".


Ohno doesn't rhyme with Hero.


----------



## tbp82

Has anyone seem Samuray Del Sol without his mask? This will be very important for him. He's already in good shape but wonder if he looks closer to an Alberto Del Rio or more like a Hector Guerrero?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

tbp82 said:


> Has anyone seem Samuray Del Sol without his mask? This will be very important for him. He's already in good shape but wonder if he looks closer to an Alberto Del Rio or more like a Hector Guerrero?


He was just unmasked by Gargano lastnight i read on pwtorch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans

I hope that someday WWE signs a top Japanese star. Imagine Okada in the WWE, he could easily be a top star and maybe a world champion


----------



## Lm2

ohno doesnt rhyme with hero.


----------



## december_blue

RDEvans said:


> I hope that someday WWE signs a top Japanese star. Imagine Okada in the WWE, he could easily be a top star and maybe a world champion


Wasn't there talk that they were interested in Okada earlier this year?


----------



## hazuki

Is Adam Pearce contracted with TNA? He'd be a good fit in the WWE


----------



## RDEvans

hazuki said:


> Is Adam Pearce contracted with TNA? He'd be a good fit in the WWE


from what I've been hearing Pearce had signed a TNA contract. I can't see WWE hiring him though, he's 35 and WWE has been signing up a bunch of young guys from the indies lately.


----------



## Wcthesecret

RDEvans said:


> from what I've been hearing Pearce had signed a TNA contract. I can't see WWE hiring him though, he's 35 and WWE has been signing up a bunch of young guys from the indies lately.



NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! THEY'LL RUIN HIM!!!!! ...wait, what if he's the big signing?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Wcthesecret said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! THEY'LL RUIN HIM!!!!! ...wait, what if he's the big signing?


I'm pretty sure that the "Big signing" is Bobby Lashley. 



december_blue said:


> Wasn't there talk that they were interested in Okada earlier this year?


Yes there were, but didn't Okada shot those rumors down when he extended his deal with NJPW?


----------



## Asenath

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wwe reportedly signed Dory Funk trainee Cory Weston.


He looks like he might have a character.

I'll allow it.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Okada had a short stint in TNA where he was just a jobber.

I haven't heard anything about Pearce signing with TNA, he had that Gut Check thing and that was it, I assumed it was a one-shot deal.


----------



## RDEvans

I bet TNA is kicking themselves in the ass right now for letting Okada go as he's now a huge star in Japan.


----------



## Mr. I

december_blue said:


> Wasn't there talk that they were interested in Okada earlier this year?


There were rumours, but Okada is contracted to NJPW until the end of 2014 at the least, and by then he's only going to be a bigger star so they probably won't get him short of a massive Lesnar type contract.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Ithil said:


> There were rumours, but Okada is contracted to NJPW until the end of 2014 at the least, and by then he's only going to be a bigger star so they probably won't get him short of a massive Lesnar type contract.


Why would they give a part time contract to a person that never worked for the wwe.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Wcthesecret said:


> Why would they give a part time contract to a person that never worked for the wwe.


----------



## RiverFenix

> Ring of Honor star Prince Nana was among those who had tryouts yesterday at the Raw taping in Hartford, CT. Nana, trained by Johnny Rodz, has been in and out of ROH since their very first event.
> 
> Nana actually made a number of appearances for WWE in the early 2000s doing enhancement work. This was way before he dropped a ton of weight and become more well known performing as a manager on ROH and other independent promotions.


Bloody hell, I hope somebody with creative influence was there and Nana cut a promo as part of his try out. With Kofi Kingston being on the shelf for a couple months, repackaging him with Nana as his mouthpiece is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## RDEvans

Prince Nana in WWE? :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DisturbedOne98

RDEvans said:


> Prince Nana in WWE? :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


  

Hope he's going to be a manager.


----------



## the fox

Kofi Kingston heel manager?


----------



## DisturbedOne98

the fox said:


> Kofi Kingston heel manager?


That could be pretty cool actually if booked right.

Although, I could see him with Leo Kruger.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

DisturbedOne98 said:


> That could be pretty cool actually if booked right.
> 
> Although, I could see him with Leo Kruger.


Matters how they do it. Maybe do an African style group with Leo, Kofi, and Gabriel. I would love to see him form an Emmbesy style stable. What about PTP manager?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DisturbedOne98

It's weird because months ago in a Gabriel thread, I posted that he should have a heel Prince gimmick lol. So I could see your idea even more now.


----------



## Certified G

Hopefully Prince Nana comes in to replace Teddy Long as the heel GM for Smackdown.


----------



## Mon Joxley

The Corre said:


> Hopefully Prince Nana comes in to replace Teddy Long as the heel GM for Smackdown.


That would be gold.


----------



## RiverFenix

WWE reportedly signed Ryan Drago - Seems to be going with an old timey look gimmick. 










Interesting that Antonio Cesaro has that old school look and current developmental Aiden English seems to be going for it as well - is that something that is hot on the indies right now or something??

Here's Aiden English -


----------



## Asenath

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Interesting that Antonio Cesaro has that old school look and current developmental Aiden English seems to be going for it as well - is that something that is hot on the indies right now or something??


It's been a hot concept for a minute. The first time I saw it was when Colt Cabana did it on Wrestling Society X, as Matt Classic.


----------



## december_blue

It'll definitely be interesting to see if Ryan Drago or Aiden English go through a major image/gimmick overhaul. Very similar look.


----------



## geraldinhio

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE reportedly signed Ryan Drago - Seems to be going with an old timey look gimmick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that Antonio Cesaro has that old school look and current developmental Aiden English seems to be going for it as well - is that something that is hot on the indies right now or something??
> 
> Here's Aiden English -



If they wanted someone to play this gimmick it should of been Matt Classic, also known as Colt Cabana. For anyone is interested there's plenty of Matt Classic footage on Youtube and I really recommend tracking it down as it's fantastic. I can't see them do anything other than a comedy gimmick with a wrestler with this gimmick so it should of been Cabana. 

On the topic of Nana. :mark: I wonder what there gonna do with him. Manager for Big E would be pretty awesome , or Henry. A heel GM would also be fantastic. Maybe a WWE version of the Embassy. :mark: Now I'm just dreaming.


----------



## shortmale2004

If your going to sign all these guys you better hope the main roster gets fixed first because signing all these great wrestlers doesn't mean they will be used good on Raw and Smackdown. I think the WWE should go back to the old days and not use roster guys for squash matches but instead maybe use a indy wrestler from that area to put in a squash match.


----------



## connormurphy13

Will they ever hire this guy?


----------



## geraldinhio

Steen unless he loses weight (Which I doubt he will) and starts taking better care of himself in the ring will never sign with WWE. Plus he couldn't be less suited to the PG brand if he tried. WWE would ruin everything that makes him good.


----------



## Mr. I

connormurphy13 said:


> Will they ever hire this guy?


If he dropped about 40 pounds they'd probably give him a tryout. Sami Callihan dropped a lot more than that, it can be done.


----------



## geraldinhio

Sami was determined to drop weight, similar to Hero but Steen just doesn't seem all that bother. Brings it up in his shoot with Davey. If he did drop weight, I don't know why WWE would sign him anyway? He would of been good pre-PG are.


----------



## Mr. I

Well they're snatching up indie talent all over the place. Steen is a good wrestler, a good talker, he's very prominent, and he's still young but with lots of experience. They signed Sami Callihan and Dean Ambrose, so they do not mind more adult/violent characters being signed.

I would assume he is at least on their radar.


----------



## geraldinhio

I'm not denying Steen's talent as I'm a massive fan but he just doesn't seem suited to WWE at all. He's at his best when he's just aloud to be the crazy anti-christ Steen. Imagine WWE packing him with some generic gimmick and erasing everything good about Steen. His move set, persona and character aren't suited to WWE and just Steen would adapt well. That's just my opinion. I'd love to see Steen drop the weight and prove me wrong as he deserves a run in WWE or TNA.


----------



## Mr. I

geraldinhio said:


> I'm not denying Steen's talent as I'm a massive fan but he just doesn't seem suited to WWE at all. He's at his best when he's just aloud to be the crazy anti-christ Steen. Imagine WWE packing him with some generic gimmick and erasing everything good about Steen. His move set, persona and character aren't suited to WWE and just Steen would adapt well. That's just my opinion. I'd love to see Steen drop the weight and prove me wrong as he deserves a run in WWE or TNA.


I would have said the same thing about Dean Ambrose, he's done just fine. We'll see how Sami Callihan does, as well, both men were known for extremely violent deathmatches.

Hell, Ambrose's first match on the main roster was TLC 2012, and that was an extremely violent match for PG WWE, without a drop of blood. 
Steen can work, he just wouldn't be able to swear so much.


----------



## RiverFenix

Steen seems to want to be Foley-esque. He doesn't need to drop weight if he would just muscle up even and just be a mean, violent fat dude with muscles. As he is now, he's just a slob. And Foley could pull off that look because he had years of work and a huge following from his days as Cactus Jack and then Mankind.


----------



## geraldinhio

Ithil said:


> I would have said the same thing about Dean Ambrose, he's done just fine. We'll see how Sami Callihan does, as well, both men were known for extremely violent deathmatches.
> 
> Hell, Ambrose's first match on the main roster was TLC 2012, and that was an extremely violent match for PG WWE, without a drop of blood.
> Steen can work, he just wouldn't be able to swear so much.


It's nothing to do with the violent matches or being able to swear or anything. It's numerous reasons and once again I'll say I'm one of Steen's biggest fans and have followed him for the past eight or so years.

For one Kevin thrives on character work, the character which he has perfected and molded into his own to hide his weaknesses. His in ring style is nothing like WWE's at the moment, he isn't someone who could set the world on fire and get over on their wrestling ability like a Punk or a Bryan did. He has a crazy style, with brawling and chaos in his matches. 

On a limited moveset I don't think Steen would get over like the others. He would need major leeway to allow getting his schtick and character over which WWE more than likely wouldn't give him and even then that's saying if they let him keep his character or just repackage him with a goofy generic character. 

Imagine Steen having an 8 minute match with wrestler X on NXT. The match was giving 8 minutes or so and Steen wasn't allowed cut a pre match promo and the crowd has no idea who Steen is or what his character is about. Just some random fat guy is all he would come across as. Steen needs a lot of time on the mic to make his character work, a lot of leeway to get himself over and a match suited to hide his flaws ( Crazy brawls, hardcore matches and long matches with let him incorporate his character). This his isn't CM Punk , Bryan, Claudio etc who you could take away and instantly gel into the development surroundings, because they didn't have gimmicks that went against everything WWE rarely acknowledge. Would he fit into a PG environment? No. Would he work well in WWE? Give time the right backing and leeway, dropping weight, one could only assume how he would get on.


----------



## RiverFenix

> Backstage at WWE TV this week getting a tryout was The Big O of Zack Ryder's online Youtube series fame, who was trained by NYWC and works regularly for the Long Island promotion.


Doubt anything would come of it since they don't even push Ryder.


----------



## RDEvans

Isn't The Big O on the current Gutcheck bracket?


----------



## december_blue

RDEvans said:


> Isn't The Big O on the current Gutcheck bracket?


Yes, he made it through to the next round.


----------



## Asenath

Kevin Steen when Punk got signed - maybe. Now, it just looks like he hurts all over when he moves. It's like getting late-career Foley, without getting any of the "holy shit" moments that lead to this point. He might could be an entertaining manager if WWE brings that role back, but he's not suited to fight WWE style these days.


----------



## x78

Isn't The Big O like 5'9?


----------



## RiverFenix

FWIW, WWE recently trademarked "Torito/Torlito" which translated means "Little Bull" in Spanish. Who knows what it's for, but could be a ring name for a developmental/recent signee. Maybe for Samuray Del Sol or maybe Mascarita Dorada?


----------



## jarrelka

Sign some swedish wrestlers! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJSNa3l6jXI Hank Havoc is pretty decent.


----------



## americanoutlaw

Look like we could be see more signees of non indy wrestlers form the last tryout the wwe tryout did this week seeing JR like what he saw this weekend and one of the folk at the tryout is a navy seal


----------



## Wcthesecret

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> FWIW, WWE recently trademarked "Torito/Torlito" which translated means "Little Bull" in Spanish. Who knows what it's for, but could be a ring name for a developmental/recent signee. Maybe for Samuray Del Sol or maybe Mascarita Dorada?


...mascarita segrada you meant doesn't work for the wwe anymore.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wcthesecret said:


> ...mascarita segrada you meant doesn't work for the wwe anymore.


No this guy - http://www.luchaworld.com/?p=23490


----------



## Wcthesecret

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No this guy - http://www.luchaworld.com/?p=23490


...so does that mean that he is torito?


----------



## RiverFenix

> After the match, the entire locker room came to ringside to pay tribute to Smith James and* Dan Eckos* as they have signed WWE developmental deals. It was a really classy moment. We'll have more on that later.


Smith James signing was known about awhile ago, but Dan Ecko's also getting a developmental seems to be news. Dan is the younger brother of TNA's Robbie E I believe. 

James is a tubby dude, shaped like King Kong Bundy.


----------



## Cactus-Sack

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Smith James signing was known about awhile ago, but Dan Ecko's also getting a developmental seems to be news. Dan is the younger brother of TNA's Robbie E I believe.
> 
> James is a tubby dude, shaped like King Kong Bundy.


From what I've seen Dan is the less talented of the Ecko's.


----------



## Flux

Cactus-Sack said:


> From what I've seen Dan is the less talented of the Ecko's.


Of course he's the less talented of the family, bro


----------



## Wcthesecret

FluxCapacitor said:


> Of course he's the less talented of the family, bro


...how can he be worse than him?


----------



## Wcthesecret

Also, are they gonna be pairing torito with samuray del sol?


----------



## NikkiSixx

geraldinhio said:


> Sami was determined to drop weight, similar to Hero but Steen just doesn't seem all that bother. Brings it up in his shoot with Davey. If he did drop weight, I don't know why WWE would sign him anyway? He would of been good pre-PG are.


From what I've been hearing lately, post-Davey shoot (so, in The Kevin Steen Show with Michael Elgin and his second Art of Wrestling podcast episode), he's finally committed to getting into shape.



Wcthesecret said:


> ...how can he be worse than him?


HOW DARE YOU INSULT ROBBIE E?!?

YOU AIN'T ON THE LIST, BRO!


----------



## Cactus-Sack

I don't know why yall are shitting on Robbie E. He's not SCSA, but he's perfectly good at what he does.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Uhaa Nation has to be signed, it is mind blowing that he hasn't been signed by WWE yet.


----------



## TEWA

TheGreatBanana said:


> Uhaa Nation has to be signed, it is mind blowing that he hasn't been signed by WWE yet.


Not really


----------



## americanoutlaw

TEWA said:


> Not really


Uhaa Nation was hurt for few mths


----------

